# Μεταξύ γραφής και ανάγνωσης: Μια συζήτηση για την επιμέλεια



## rogne (Dec 7, 2010)

Ο *Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών*
σας προσκαλεί στην εκδήλωση

*Μεταξύ γραφής και ανάγνωσης: Μια συζήτηση για την επιμέλεια*

την *Πέμπτη 16 Δεκεμβρίου 2010*, στις *19:30*
στο _*Σπίτι της Κύπρου*_
(Ηρακλείτου 10, Αθήνα)

Ομιλητές:
*ΔΗΜΟΣΘΕΝΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΣΙΔΗΣ* επιμελητής εκδόσεων
*ΘΩΜΑΣ ΣΚΑΣΣΗΣ* συγγραφέας, μεταφραστής
*ΚΩΣΤΟΥΛΑ ΣΚΛΑΒΕΝΙΤΗ* ιστορικός, επιμελήτρια εκδόσεων
*ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΣΠΑΘΑΡΑΚΗΣ* μεταφραστής, επιμελητής εκδόσεων
*ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΧΑΡΗΣ* μεταφραστής, επιμελητής εκδόσεων

Κατεβάστε το δελτίο Τύπου για την εκδήλωση από *εδώ*


----------



## Elsa (Dec 12, 2010)

Από το σημερινό, σχετικό, άρθρο της Ιωάννας Μεϊτάνη, στα "Ενθέματα":

_Δέκα χρόνια τώρα, έχω κουραστεί να εξηγώ ποιο είναι το αντικείμενο της δουλειάς των επιμελητών. Αντί να το περιγράψω λοιπόν ξανά, θα επιχειρήσω τρεις διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις:

1) Ποιο είναι το πιο σύντομο ανέκδοτο που μπορείτε να πείτε σε έναν επιμελητή; «Το κείμενο είναι μια χαρά και δεν χρειάζεται επιμέλεια».

2) Πρόσκληση σε μια μικρή βόλτα στο μυαλό ενός επιμελητή: με τη φράση «Εάν θέλουμε να διορθώσουμε τα κακά κείμενα, πρέπει να εργαστούμε σκληρά», οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος θα καταλάβαινε ότι ένα κακό κείμενο θέλει σκληρή δουλειά για να βελτιωθεί. Ο δαιμόνιος επιμελητής (γιατί πάντα είναι δαιμόνιος) θα υποπτευτεί –και είναι πολύ πιθανόν να έχει δίκιο– ότι σημαίνει: για να διορθώσουμε τα κακώς κείμενα χρειάζεται σκληρή δουλειά. Ένα γράμμα λάθος.

3) Παλιότερα, όταν απαντούσα «επιμελήτρια» στην ερώτηση «τι δουλειά κάνεις;», εισέπραττα συχνα βλέμματα απορίας. Παλιότερα, όταν απανταχουσα επιμελήτρια στην ερώτηση τί δουλειά κάνεις;, συχνά εισέπραττα βλέμματα απορίας.. Βλέμματα απορίας εισέπραττα συχνά παλιότερα , όταν απαντούσα «επμελητρια» στην ερώτηση «τί δουλειά κάνεις;». Παλιότερα , ρωτώντας με «τι δουλειά κάνεις;», απατούσα «επιμελήρτια» και εισέπρατα συχνά βλεμματα απορίας. Παλιότερα, ότνα με ρωτούσαν «τί δουλεία κάνεις;», και απατνούσα «επιμελίτρια», εισέπρατα συχνά βλέμματα απορείας._


----------



## newtonian (Dec 12, 2010)

Όταν γράφει "επιμελητρια", "ότνα", "απατνούσα", "επιμελίτρια", "απορείας" - τότε χρειάζεται διορθωτής τυπογραφικών δοκιμίων, διορθωτής λαθών του πληκτρολόγιου, του στοιχειοθέτη ή του χεριού, όχι "επιμελητής/επιμελήτρια". Οι "επιμελητές/επιμελήτριες" κειμένων να μην παραπονούνται επειδή δεν αναγνωρίζεται οι δουλειά τους. Οι ίδιοι υπεραναβάθμισαν πολύ τη δουλειά τους -τη δουλειά του διορθωτή τυπογραφικών δοκιμίων-, ψήλωσε ο νους τους, και να μην εκπλήσσονται όταν βλέπουν "βλέμματα απορίας" ή δυσπιστίας. Αν τους έπαιρνε, θα επιμελούνταν και τον Τζόζεφ Κόνραντ (που δεν ήξερε τη διαφορά του shall από το will), τον Τζέημς Τζόυς (που χρησιμοποιεί χιλιάδες λέξεις που δεν υπάρχουν στα λεξικά) και τον Γιώργο Χειμώνα (που είναι παντελώς ασύντακτος). Αυτό που οι επιμελητές/επιμελήτριες βαθύτατα και διακαώς επιθυμούν είναι να έρθουν όλοι στα ίσα, να ισοπεδωθούν, σύμφωνα με κανόνες που οι ίδιοι εν πολλοίς κατασκεύασαν και έχουν μέσα στο κεφάλι τους.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2010)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ξέρεις τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε διορθωτή δοκιμίων και επιμελητή, ότι, αν έχεις δουλέψει στο κύκλωμα αρκετά, αντιλαμβάνεσαι την ανάγκη να υπάρχουν και επιμελητές, και ότι το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν κακοί επιμελητές δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να καταργήσουμε την επιμέλεια και τους καλούς επιμελητές.

Πώς αλλιώς θα κάνουμε τον *Χειμώνα Χειμωνά; :)


----------



## newtonian (Dec 13, 2010)

Ακριβώς - για να κάνουμε τον "Χειμώνα" "Χειμωνά", χρειάζονται διορθωτές, όχι επιμελητές. Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα στην ουσία αλλά όχι στον χαρακτηρισμό του επαγγέλματος. Ούτως ή άλλως, σε ευχαριστώ που διόρθωσες ένα λάθος του χεριού μου. Είσαι καλός επιμελητής.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Εκεί είναι η βασική διαφορά και μου έδωσες την ευκαιρία να την επισημάνω. Για σένα μπορεί να είναι ένα τυπογραφικό λάθος, ένα λάθος στην πληκτρολόγηση. Ο διορθωτής όμως για να διορθώσει το συγκεκριμένο λάθος πρέπει να έχει συγκεκριμένες εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις, αλλιώς θα το αφήσει τονισμένο σαν την εποχή του έτους. Αν είναι κακός επιμελητής, μπορεί να γράψεις _Χειμωνά_ και να σου το κάνει _Χειμώνα_! Γι' αυτό άλλωστε πολλές εκδόσεις έχουν άλλον επιμελητή για την επιστημονική ορολογία, άλλον για τη σύγκριση με το πρωτότυπο και άλλον για τα ορθογραφικά. Οπότε επιστρέφουμε στο βασικό ερώτημα: πιστεύεις ή δεν πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν επιμελητές που είναι κάτι παραπάνω από διορθωτές ορθογραφίας, γραμματικής και συντακτικού;


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2010)

Τεράστιο θέμα, Νίκελ, και δεν μπορώ να το συζητήσω τώρα. Θα ήθελα να δούμε ιστορικά την επιμέλεια στην Ελλάδα, τη συσχέτισή της με τη μετάφραση και την προσωπική μας εμπειρία (η δική μου είναι απολύτως τραυματική). Για ένα είμαι σίγουρος: αν ήμουνα εκδότης, δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα καθόλου επιμελητές, αλλά μόνο (συνήθως ειδικούς) συνεργάτες _του μεταφραστή_. Με άλλα λόγια, θα έδινα όλα τα λεφτά στους μεταφραστές, θα απαιτούσα καλή μετάφραση, θα ήμουνα σε θέση να την ελέγχω, και θα τους έδινα οικονομικά κίνητρα για να το κάνουν. Τέτοιους μεταφραστές θα έβρισκα π.χ. μπόλικους στη Λεξιλογία. Και θα είχα κατά μέσο όρο καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2010)

Παρά το γεγονός ότι θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου αρκετά καλή μεταφράστρια, πιστεύω ότι ο επιμελητής είναι απαραίτητος, έστω και με τη μορφή του _ειδικού συνεργάτη του μεταφραστή._ Είτε τον ονομάσεις ειδικό συνεργάτη είτε επιμελητή, πρέπει να κάνει μια συγκεκριμένη δουλειά. Μπορεί να είναι πιο εύκολη η δουλειά του όταν ο μεταφραστής είναι σχολαστικός και καλοπληρωμένος, αλλά δεν θεωρώ επ' ουδενί ότι είναι περιττός.

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε όλοι μερικές τραυματικές εμπειρίες να διηγηθούμε, που μέσω της αντίθεσης κάνουν ακόμα πιο φωτεινά τα παραδείγματα των καλών επιμελητών. Εγώ μάλιστα έχω να διηγηθώ παράδειγμα όχι απλώς κακής επιμέλειας, αλλά _κακόβουλης _επιμέλειας. Πότε θ' αποφασίσουμε να ανοίξουμε ένα τέτοιο νήμα;


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2010)

Εννοείς άλλο παράδειγμα κακόβουλης επιμέλειας από όσα έχουμε ήδη συζητήσει;

Πάντως, εγώ όποτε γράφω βιβλίο αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη επιμελητών, είτε έχω είτε δεν έχω. Όταν μεταφράζεις αγγλοσαξωνικο βιβλίο συνήθως το πρωτότυπο έχει περάσει από σαράντα επιμελητές κι έχει συνοχή.


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Από το σημερινό, σχετικό, άρθρο της Ιωάννας Μεϊτάνη, στα "Ενθέματα":
> 
> _
> 3) Παλιότερα, όταν απαντούσα «επιμελήτρια» στην ερώτηση «τι δουλειά κάνεις;», εισέπραττα συχνα βλέμματα απορίας. Παλιότερα, όταν απανταχουσα επιμελήτρια στην ερώτηση τί δουλειά κάνεις;, συχνά εισέπραττα βλέμματα απορίας.. Βλέμματα απορίας εισέπραττα συχνά παλιότερα , όταν απαντούσα «επμελητρια» στην ερώτηση «τί δουλειά κάνεις;». Παλιότερα , ρωτώντας με «τι δουλειά κάνεις;», απατούσα «επιμελήρτια» και εισέπρατα συχνά βλεμματα απορίας. Παλιότερα, ότνα με ρωτούσαν «τί δουλεία κάνεις;», και απατνούσα «επιμελίτρια», εισέπρατα συχνά βλέμματα απορείας._



Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως: μήπως είναι θελημένα τα λάθη στην τελευταία παράγραφο, ακριβώς για να δείξει την αξία του επιμελητή;
Είναι τόσο πολλά που δύσκολα θα έρχονταν τυχαία, όλα σε ένα μέρος του κειμένου. Προσθέστε και το απανταχουσα (= απαντούσα) στη δεύτερη σειρά.


----------



## newtonian (Dec 13, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με τον Themis σημείο προς σημείο. Γειά στο στόμα σου και πες κι άλλα!

Τώρα, Nickel, πρόσεξε το εξής: Η κ. Μεϊτάνη, στο άρθρο της στα Ενθέματα (βλ. παραπάνω #2) λέει μεταξύ άλλων πως το πιο σύντομο ανέκδοτο που μπορείτε να πείτε σε έναν επιμελητή είναι "Το κείμενο είναι μια χαρά και δεν χρειάζεται επιμέλεια" (!!!) Δηλαδή, κατ' αρχήν, in principio, δεν υπάρχει κανένα κείμενο που να μην χρειάζεται επιμέλεια (πρόσεξε, όχι τυπογραφική διόρθωση, επιμέλεια). Εδώ έχουμε το απόλυτο θράσος.
Παλιά, υπήρχαν διορθωτές τυπογραφικών δοκιμίων. Κάποτε, δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς, μας προέκυψαν οι επιμελητές με αναβαθμισμένα καθήκοντα: αλλαγές λέξεων, αναδιατυπώσεις προτάσεων, και ούτω καθεξής. Διότι, βαθιά μέσα τους έχουν την πεποίθηση (μια πίστη θρησκευτικού χαρακτήρα) ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα κείμενο που να μην χρειάζεται επιμέλεια. Όλοι, συγγραφείς και μεταφραστές, είναι αμαρτωλοί. Αυτοί δεν είναι. Παντογνώστες και πανεπόπτες, φέρνουν τους πάντες στον ίσιο δρόμο. Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί επιμελητές. Η όλη θεωρία και πρακτική της επιμέλειας έχει φονταμενταλιστική βάση και δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς δεν μπορείς να δεις κάτι τόσο προφανές.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2010)

Προσωπικά πάντως, έχω να καταθέσω ότι η επιμελήτριά μου με έχει σώσει αρκετές φορές. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η μετάφραση δεν ήταν προσεκτική ή ότι δεν είχα κάνει αρκετό έλεγχο. Θυμάμαι ωστόσο χαρακτηριστικά ένα πραγματολογικό παράδειγμα, μια εθνική αργία χώρας της Κεντρικής Ευρώπης, που δεν είχα βρει ελληνική απόδοση. Ωστόσο, υπήρχε. Και ευτυχώς υπήρχε και η επιμελήτρια για να το δει.

Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι συμφωνώ πάντα με τις αλλαγές που γίνονται. Όταν, ωστόσο, αυτές είναι επουσιώδεις, και όταν ξέρεις ότι ο άνθρωπος που θα δει το κείμενό σου είναι καλοπροαίρετος και καλός επαγγελματίας, τότε είναι πολύ καλύτερο να συνεργάζεσαι. Το τελικό όφελος το έχει ο αναγνώστης.

Και όσο για τους συγγραφείς, εγώ έχω έναν στο μυαλό μου -πολύ γνωστό- που εάν έφταναν τα χειρόγραφά του στο κοινό όπως τα γράφει, και δεν του τα επιμελούνταν κανείς, θα κλαίγανε μανούλες.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2010)

Και 5 πολύ ωραία κείμενα του Γιάννη Χάρη (ένα είναι δηλαδή, αλλά σε 5 δόσεις):

Ο επιμελητής εκδόσεων και η θεά Τζούνο [για την επιμέλεια εκδόσεων, 1]
Tα «ανεύστοχα» και το δικαίωμα του αναγνώστη [για την επιμέλεια εκδόσεων, 2]
Ο Βενέδικτος, το Πάρκο και η Τρέμπιτζοντ [για την επιμέλεια εκδόσεων, 3]
H γενναιοδωρία των σοφών [για την επιμέλεια εκδόσεων, 4]
H γενναιοδωρία των σοφών (B') [για την επιμέλεια εκδόσεων, 5]


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Εγώ θα ήμουν πρόθυμος να ακούσω προτάσεις, ρεαλιστικές προτάσεις, από ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν την ελληνική πραγματικότητα, σε όσο γίνεται περισσότερες διαστάσεις της, και έχουν προτάσεις να κάνουν για το πώς θα μπορούσε να βελτιωθεί η διαδικασία της επιμέλειας και ο ρόλος του επιμελητή. Τι θα συμβουλεύατε έναν εκδότη σαν καλοί μάνατζερ; Γιατί αν πάτε τώρα σε εκδότη και του πείτε ότι δεν του χρειάζονται οι επιμελητές, ή θα σας κοιτάξει περίεργα (άλλα τού λέει η πείρα του) ή θα σας κοιτάξει στο στιλ «έλα, παππού μου, να σου δείξω τα αμπελοχώραφά σου» (διότι κάποια άλλη πατέντα έχει ανακαλύψει ο άνθρωπος — ή ο τσαρλατάνος). Θα αποφύγω επιμελώς την περιπτωσιολογία. Ένα μόνο θα σας πω: ότι δεν θα με μεταπείσετε και θα χάνουμε το χρόνο μας αν η συζήτηση περιοριστεί στο χρειάζονται ή δεν χρειάζονται οι επιμελητές. Χρειάζονται. Και άμα λέτε ότι δεν χρειάζονται, είναι σαν να μου λέτε ότι έχετε περιορισμένη γνώση της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας — που είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν ισχύει. Απλώς γενικεύετε προσωπικές εμπειρίες που ήταν τραυματικές.

Ο Θέμης κατέθεσε προς το παρόν μια ιδέα, αλλά οφείλω να πω ότι το μοντέλο του δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει· θα μπορούσε να ισχύσει στην περίπτωση «μπουτίκ», όχι κανονικού εκδοτικού οίκου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

sarant said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως: μήπως είναι θελημένα τα λάθη στην τελευταία παράγραφο, ακριβώς για να δείξει την αξία του επιμελητή;
> Είναι τόσο πολλά που δύσκολα θα έρχονταν τυχαία, όλα σε ένα μέρος του κειμένου. Προσθέστε και το απανταχουσα (= απαντούσα) στη δεύτερη σειρά.



Όλο το κείμενο, με τις τρεις διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις είναι φτιαχτό, για να προκαλέσει το ενδιαφέρον και να φέρει κόσμο στη συνάντηση της Πέμπτης. Ενοχλείται μάλιστα ο newtonian από το θράσος, όπως λέει, της πρώτης προσέγγισης. Αλλά θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι: προβλέπεται ότι στο μέλλον για πολλά είδη μετάφρασης δεν θα έχουμε μεταφραστές, μόνο επιμελητές. Τη μετάφραση θα την αναλαμβάνει κάποιο προχωρημένο πρόγραμμα μηχανικής μετάφρασης. Σε άλλους χώρους (π.χ. βιβλία αναφοράς) πάντα υπήρχαν επιμελητές και πάντα θα υπάρχουν.


----------



## rogne (Dec 13, 2010)

newtonian said:


> Η όλη θεωρία και πρακτική της επιμέλειας έχει φονταμενταλιστική βάση



Μήπως, Νευτώνειε, εννοείς θεμελιοκρατική βάση; ;)



newtonian said:


> δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς δεν μπορείς να δεις κάτι τόσο προφανές


Τυπική επωδός κάθε καλού φονταμενταλιστή (αλλά και θεμελιοκράτη!)...

Θυμίζω και μια γνωστή πρόσφατη ιστορία περί επιμέλειας, διδακτική από πολλές απόψεις.


----------



## newtonian (Dec 13, 2010)

Η λύση του Themis είναι ρεαλιστική. Οι εκδότες πληρώνουν και τη μετάφραση και την επιμέλεια, ενώ θα μπορούσαν να βρουν καλό μεταφραστή, να τον πληρώνουν καλύτερα και να μην πληρώνουν επιμέλεια. Ο καλός μεταφραστής δεν χρειάζεται επιμέλεια, μόνο διόρθωση σφαλμάτων του πληκτρολόγιου. Η επιμέλεια σε ένα καλό μετάφρασμα κατά κανόνα το καταστρέφει. Είναι προτιμότερο να παραμείνουν δυο-τρεις αβλεψίες του μεταφραστή παρά να καταστραφεί ολόκληρο το βιβλίο από τον αδαή ή πεφυσιωμένο επιμελητή (συνήθως και τα δύο) που διορθώνει το ύφος επί το ομαλότερο (κι ας έχει ιδρώσει ο μεταφραστής, επιστρατεύοντας γνώση, πείρα, και έμπνευση, για να μεταφέρει το ύφος του πρωτοτύπου). Η ελληνική πραγματικότητα είναι η εξής. Οι εκδότες παίρνουν τα δικαιώματα ενός βιβλίου και το δίνουν στον πρώτο τυχαίο, άπειρο ή ανεπαρκή μεταφραστή πληρώνοντάς τον ψιχία. Προφανώς υποθέτουν ότι ο επιμελητής, τον οποίο επίσης πληρώνουν, θα κάνει τη μετάφραση αξιοπρεπή. Αυτό ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι εφικτό. Μια κακή ή φτωχή μετάφραση δεν σώζεται με επιμέλεια. Και μια καλή μετάφραση, στην οποία ασελγούν οι επιμελητές βάσει των ισοπεδωτικών κριτηρίων τους, καταστρέφεται. Δεν ξέρω ποια εξιδανικευμένη εικόνα επιμελητή έχει ο Nickel στον νου του. Η εικόνα αυτή δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα. Όλοι μας έχουμε τραυματικές εμπειρίες και ξέρουμε πολύ καλά τις στρεβλώσεις της ελληνικής αγοράς που συνιστούν πια κανόνα, όχι εξαιρέσεις. Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν βλέπει το πράγμα ρεαλιστικά, αυτός είναι ο Nickel που μάλλον ζει σε άλλες σφαίρες και δεν έχει σαφή αντίληψη της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας. Πιστεύει ότι καλώς έχουν τα πράγματα; Αν όχι, ο ίδιος τι προτείνει; Και γιατί αντιπαρέρχεται τις προσωπικές τραυματικές εμπειρίες ωσάν να είναι απομονωμένα περιστατικά χωρίς γενικότερη σημασία;


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2010)

Να μου επιτρέψεις πάντως, αγαπητέ Νευτώνειε, να σου πω ότι κλέβεις στη συζήτηση, διότι ταιριάζεις τον (πολύ) καλό μεταφραστή με τον "αδαή ή πεφυσιωμένο" επιμελητή. Ή κλέβεις, ή πιστεύεις ότι το ένα επάγγελμα αποτελείται κυρίως από καλούς ενώ στο άλλο υπεραντιπροσωπεύονται οι αδαείς και οι πεφυσιωμένοι -πράγμα που είναι χειρότερο από το να κλέβεις.

Εκτός αυτού, επίτρεψέ μου να σου πω ότι αποφθέγματα όπως "ο καλός μεταφραστής δεν χρειάζεται επιμελητή" προσβάλλουν συνομιλητές σου -το γράφω για την περίπτωση που δεν το συνειδητοποιείς.


----------



## pax (Dec 13, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι όλη η παραπάνω συζήτηση δείχνει πόσο ενδιαφέρον έχει το ζήτημα των «ορίων της επιμέλειας και του επιμελητή», που είναι και το θέμα της εκδήλωσης. Ο διάλογος προβλέπεται καυτός...

Να πω μόνο από τη σκοπιά ενός επιμελητή ότι η οπτική που αναφέρουν οι φίλοι μεταφραστές παραπάνω είναι πολύ αποσπασματική. Αν το μόνο που χρειάζεται ένα βιβλίο (και ιδίως μεταφρασμένο) είναι μια τυπογραφική διόρθωση, τότε τι θα έπρεπε να κάνει ένας επιμελητής αν συναντήσει μπροστά του τη φράση «οι άξονες της γης είναι κεκλιμένοι» ή διαβάσει κάπου για την παραγωγή «βενζοϊκoύ υδατάνθρακα»; Να αδιαφορήσει γιατί είναι σωστά ορθογραφημένα ή να παρέμβει; Και αν σε ένα κείμενο υπάρχουν ασυνταξίες, αθέλητοι ξενισμοί κλπ;

Ας μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε ότι οι επιμελητές δεν δουλεύουν μόνο με καλά βιβλία, καλούς συγγραφείς ή καλές μεταφράσεις, αλλά και με κακά ή πρόχειρα κείμενα.

Η πρακτική που αναφέρει παραπάνω ο newtonian (αντιπαρέρχομαι τη λαθροχειρία που επισημαίνει ο sarant), δηλαδή το ότι για λόγους κόστους οι εκδότες προσλαμβάνουν ανεπαρκείς επαγγελματίες (ή και καθόλου επαγγελματίες) δεν σημαίνει ότι τα επαγγέλματα του μεταφραστή και του επιμελητή δεν υφίστανται ή δεν έχουν κανόνες και όρια. Προφανώς ένας επιμελητής δεν πρέπει να «διορθώνει το ύφος επί το ομαλότερο (κι ας έχει ιδρώσει ο μεταφραστής, επιστρατεύοντας γνώση, πείρα, και έμπνευση, για να μεταφέρει το ύφος του πρωτοτύπου)», πρέπει όμως ενίοτε -επιστρατεύοντας κι αυτός γνώση, πείρα, και έμπνευση (φαντάζομαι να αναγνωρίζετε ότι κι εμείς έχουμε από αυτά)- να βάζει αιχμές σε ένα κείμενο που ο μεταφραστής (αν και ίδρωσε) το εξομάλυνε άνευ λόγου. 

Άλλωστε, όπως λέει και ο Themis, αν ο ίδιος ήταν εκδότης θα έδινε όλα τα λεφτά στους μεταφραστές, θα απαιτούσε καλή μετάφραση, θα ήταν σε θέση να την ελέγχει, και θα τους έδινε οικονομικά κίνητρα για να το κάνουν. Αυτόν τον έλεγχο που αναφέρει, ποιος τον κάνει αν δεν μπορεί ο εκδότης (γιατί π.χ. δεν ξέρει ή γιατί βγάζει 500 βιβλία το χρόνο), και μέχρι πού φτάνει (αν π.χ. παρά τις απαιτήσεις του, η μετάφραση δεν είναι τόσο καλή όσο θα 'θελε);


----------



## newtonian (Dec 13, 2010)

@sarant. Βεβαίως υπάρχουν και κακοί ή τυχαίοι μεταφραστές. Η ύπαρξή τους διαιωνίζεται με την πρακτική της επιμέλειας. Η εξίσωση «ελαττωματική μετάφραση + επιμέλεια = καλό αποτέλεσμα» για μένα δεν ισχύει, είναι πρακτικά αδύνατη. Το υβρίδιο της «συνεργασίας» είναι ελαττωματικό, κρύβει τις ουσιαστικές ατέλειες κάτω από μια καλοσκουπισμένη επιφάνεια "ορθών" ελληνικών (άλλωστε, πραγματική συνεργασία δεν υπάρχει, μόνο σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις όταν απαιτήσει πιεστικά ο μεταφραστής να δει και να εγκρίνει ή να απορρίψει ο ίδιος όποιες αλλαγές προταθούν• το τυπικό συμβόλαιο που φτιάχνει ο εκδότης δεν μιλάει για συνεργασία, λέει ότι ο εκδότης έχει το δικαίωμα να επιφέρει αλλαγές δια του επιμελητή.) 
Κι έπειτα, αν ο επιμελητής είναι τόσο καλός ώστε να επιτύχει καλό αποτέλεσμα με μια κακή μετάφραση (πράγμα που θα του στοιχίσει πολύ σε χρόνο, μόχθο και σπάσιμο νεύρων) γιατί επιμελείται και δεν μεταφράζει; 
Υπάρχει και η εξίσωση «καλή μετάφραση + καλή επιμέλεια = άψογο αποτέλεσμα». Ναι, αλλά αυτό είναι σπάνιο, είναι εξαίρεση στον κανόνα της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας, όπως γίνονται τα πράγματα σε αυτήν την χώρα σε όλους τους τομείς. 
Δεν νομίζω ότι προσβάλλω κανέναν όταν λέω ότι ο καλός μεταφραστής δεν χρειάζεται επιμελητή. Αν μια καλή μετάφραση χρειάζεται επιμελητή, τότε και μια καλή επιμέλεια χρειάζεται επι-επιμελητή, και πάει λέγοντας επ’ άπειρον. Δηλαδή, δεν θα κάνουμε τίποτε άλλο από τα επιμελούμαστε ο έναν τον άλλον σε μια ατέρμονη σειρά.

@pax. Λες ότι «αν το μόνο που χρειάζεται ένα βιβλίο (και ιδίως μεταφρασμένο) είναι μια τυπογραφική διόρθωση, τότε τι θα έπρεπε να κάνει ένας επιμελητής αν συναντήσει μπροστά του τη φράση «οι άξονες της γης είναι κεκλιμένοι» ή διαβάσει κάπου για την παραγωγή «βενζοϊκoύ υδατάνθρακα»; Να αδιαφορήσει γιατί είναι σωστά ορθογραφημένα ή να παρέμβει; Και αν σε ένα κείμενο υπάρχουν ασυνταξίες, αθέλητοι ξενισμοί κλπ;»

Για αυτά φταίει ο εκδότης που για να συμπιέσει το κόστος ανέθεσε τη μετάφραση σε ανεπαρκή μεταφραστή και μετά βάζει τον επιμελητή να βουλώσει όλες τις τρύπες, μία μία, σε ένα σουρωτήρι, να το μετατρέψει δηλαδή σε κουτάλα. Ο άνθρωπος είναι κακός επαγγελματίας, δεν ξέρει να διαλέξει συνεργάτες ή ξέρει μεν ποια πρέπει να είναι η ορθή πρακτική αλλά δεν την εφαρμόζει γιατί δεν τον συμφέρει οικονομικά. (Αυτό μου το έχουν εξομολογηθεί κυνικά οι ίδιοι.) Υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες βιβλία μεταφρασμένης λογοτεχνίας μεγαλοεκδοτών που είναι κατεστραμμένα λόγω κακής μετάφρασης και εξομαλυντικής επιμέλειας. Τι διαβάζεις τον Χ ξένο σημαντικό συγγραφέα τι τον Ψ τι τον Φ, το ύφος είναι το ίδιο, άοσμο και άχρωμο. Θύματα αυτής της κατάστασης είναι οι συγγραφείς και οι αναγνώστες. Εκτελεστές του «εγκλήματος» είναι το τρίο εκδότη-μεταφραστή-επιμελητή που ανέλαβαν να κάνουν τη βρώμικη δουλειά. Αντιλαμβάνομαι από τη γραφή σου ότι είσαι καλός και ευσυνείδητος επιμελητής. Δεν βλέπεις πόσο στρεβλή είναι η κατάσταση; Τι προτείνεις;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 13, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω το εξής: άνθρωπος ο οποίος να παράγει τέλειο έργο δεν υπάρχει. Πάντα χρειάζεται και τη συμβουλή ή και την υποστήριξη κάποιου συναδέλφου του, με όποιον τομέα του επιστητού και εάν ασχολείται. Μόνος σας είπατε εξάλλου ότι λάθη υπάρχουν στο έργο πολλών σπουδαίων δημιουργών του λόγου, ηθελημένα ή αθέλητα - στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, ωστόσο, δεν μπορούμε να το μάθουμε αν δεν ρωτήσουμε τους ίδιους.
Αν εσείς συζητάτε στη βάση του τέλειου οτιδήποτε μανάβη, (μεταφραστή, συγγραφέα, κοκ), νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση αυτή ανήκει στη σφαίρα της θεωρίας (για να μην πω της φαντασίας). Πρακτικά, αν μεταφέρουμε τη συζήτηση στη βάση του πολύ καλού οτιδήποτε (μπογιατζή, επιμελητή, διορθωτή κοκ), και παραδεχτούμε ότι *όλοι κάνουν λάθη*, τότε είναι εύκολο να δει κανείς ότι αρμονική συνεργασία μεταφραστή-επιμελητή επιβάλλεται.

Αν, ωστόσο, θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε για κακούς επιμελητές, να πιάσουμε δηλαδή το θέμα μόνο από τη μια του άκρη, γιατί δεν ανοίγουμε άλλο νήμα σχετικά;


----------



## arberlis† (Dec 13, 2010)

Το θέμα της επιμέλειας έχει ξανασυζητηθεί από τις στήλες της Λεξιλογίας. Για όσους δεν το παρακολούθησαν τότε παραπέμπω:

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5508


----------



## rogne (Dec 13, 2010)

newtonian said:


> Αν μια καλή μετάφραση χρειάζεται επιμελητή, τότε και μια καλή επιμέλεια χρειάζεται επι-επιμελητή, και πάει λέγοντας επ’ άπειρον. Δηλαδή, δεν θα κάνουμε τίποτε άλλο από τα επιμελούμαστε ο έναν τον άλλον σε μια ατέρμονη σειρά.



Ζοζέ Σαραμάγκου (από την "Ιστορία της πολιορκίας της Λισαβόνας", σε ελεύθερη απόδοση): "μόνο ο διορθωτής έχει μάθει ότι η δουλειά της διόρθωσης είναι η μόνη που δεν θα τελειώσει σ' αυτό τον κόσμο".



newtonian said:


> Τι διαβάζεις τον Χ ξένο σημαντικό συγγραφέα τι τον Ψ τι τον Φ, το ύφος είναι το ίδιο, άοσμο και άχρωμο. Θύματα αυτής της κατάστασης είναι οι συγγραφείς και οι αναγνώστες. Εκτελεστές του «εγκλήματος» είναι το τρίο εκδότη-μεταφραστή-επιμελητή που ανέλαβαν να κάνουν τη βρώμικη δουλειά.



Η περίπτωση Κάρβερ δείχνει μάλλον το αντίθετο.


----------



## newtonian (Dec 14, 2010)

@rogne και άλλους ενδιαφερόμενους.
Η περίπτωση του επιμελημένου Raymond Carver από τον Gordon Lish είναι πολύ διαφορετική και η σύγκριση με τα καθ’ ημάς ατυχής και υπερφίαλη. Ο Lish δεν ήταν απλός επιμελητής, ήταν συγγραφέας, literary editor σε μεγάλα περιοδικά και εκδοτικούς οίκους, κυνηγός ταλέντων που ανέδειξε συγγραφείς όπως ο Don Dellilo, o Barry Hannah, o Richard Ford κ.α. Κι έπειτα, δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι οι επεμβάσεις του Lish στα διηγήματα του Carver ήταν ευτυχείς (τουλάχιστον όχι πάντα). Υπάρχουν κριτικοί που έχουν διαφορετική γνώμη. Μην περιορίζεσαι στα όσα γράφει ο Βιστωνίτης στο «Βήμα». Do your homework, σαν καλός επιμελητής. Μπορείς να ανατρέξεις στο

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gordon_Lish

και κυρίως, μεταξύ άλλων, στα 

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/the_tls/article6731684.ece

http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2010/may/27/two-raymond-carvers/

και θα διαπιστώσεις ότι το θέμα είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκο και διαφιλονικούμενο απ’ όσο νομίζεις. 

ΥΓ. Εγώ προτιμώ το φονταμενταλιστικός από το θεμελιοκρατικός. Τρέχει τίποτα; Ποια αρχή όρισε ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε το δεύτερο και όχι το πρώτο;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 14, 2010)

Αγαπητέ Νευτώνειε, δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας να επαναλάβω ότι πάγια αρχή του φόρουμ είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε χαρακτηρισμούς μόνο κατά επιχειρημάτων, όχι κατά των συνομιλητών μας, και σου μεταφέρω θερμή παράκληση της διαχειριστικής ομάδας να πέσουν οι τόνοι. 
Και καλό θα ήταν να μην αρχίσουμε τα _Ποιοι τόνοι; Εγώ απλώς είπα αυτό κι αυτό και δε φταίω εάν ο άλλος με παρερμηνεύει, άσε που άμα δεν τα πεις και χοντρά κανείς δε σου δίνει σημασία_, γιατί συμπεριφορά που ανταποκρίνεται στην περιγραφή του δεύτερου σκέλους της πρότασής μου ισοδυναμεί με trolling. 

Επαναλαμβάνω επίσης ότι όλοι μας θέλουμε, διαβάζοντας τα νήματα, να βλέπουμε *διαξιφισμούς απόψεων*, όχι ξεμαλλιάσματα.

Σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά για την κατανόησή σου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2010)

Φίλτατε Newtonian, ξεκινώ κι εγώ με μια παράκληση: να προσπαθήσεις να βάλεις τη φιλικότητα στην ψυχή σου και κυρίως στο γραπτό σου, γιατί αυτό επιθυμεί και καλλιεργεί αυτό το φόρουμ. Άμα σου βγαίνει η παραμικρή επιθετικότητα, να την πατάς αμέσως κάτω, για να μη χρειαστεί να το κάνουμε εμείς.

Δεύτερον: έχεις μια εξαιρετικά περιορισμένη αντίληψη τού τι είναι επιμέλεια, στην πιο αρνητική της μορφή. Στον εκδοτικό κόσμο που φαίνεται να έχεις ζήσει, ένας πολύ καλός μεταφραστής (που έγινε πολύ καλός με θεία επιφοίτηση και όχι γιατί συνεργάστηκε με άλλους και διόρθωσε και τον διόρθωσαν) πέφτει θύμα ενός κακού επιμελητή. Επειδή λοιπόν η προσωπική σου εμπειρία φαίνεται να περιορίζεται μόνο σε αυτό το αρνητικό φαινόμενο, επειδή φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις ζήσει καμιά θετική εμπειρία αυτού του είδους, ζητάς να καταργηθεί η επιμέλεια. Όχι να καταπολεμηθεί το φαινόμενο των κακών επιμελητών, αλλά να καταργηθεί η επιμέλεια — επειδή ο δικός σου μικρόκοσμος έχει αναγάγει την υποπερίπτωση σε κανόνα. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι υπάρχει κάτι παρανοϊκό σε αυτό. Στον επόμενο τόνο, οι μισογύνηδες που δεν τα πάνε καλά με το άλλο φύλο θα ζητήσουν να καταργηθούν οι σχέσεις των δύο φύλων, ενδεχομένως και οι γυναίκες γενικότερα.

Επειδή λοιπόν αναρωτήθηκες σε ποιες σφαίρες ζω, μπορώ να σου πω ότι για περισσότερα από σαράντα χρόνια έχω κάνει επιμέλειες, έχω υποστεί επιμέλειες, έχω συνεργαστεί ισότιμα με άλλους όπου βελτιώναμε ο ένας τη δουλειά του άλλου, σε πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις με διαδικασία στρογγυλής τραπέζης (σε τεράστια ποικιλία σχημάτων και ειδών δημιουργίας που ίσως αποτελεί και ρεκόρ) και σε όλες σχεδόν τις περιπτώσεις νιώθω ότι βγήκα κερδισμένος και, κυρίως, βγήκε κερδισμένο το έργο, άρα ο αναγνώστης, ο ακροατής, ο θεατής, ο τελικός χρήστης και καταναλωτής.

Σαράντα χρόνια και πάντα νιώθω ότι θα με βοηθήσει το δεύτερο μάτι. Αν σε ενόχλησε η πρώτη δήλωση της Μεϊτάνη («Δηλαδή, κατ' αρχήν, in principio, δεν υπάρχει κανένα κείμενο που να μην χρειάζεται επιμέλεια (πρόσεξε, όχι τυπογραφική διόρθωση, επιμέλεια). Εδώ έχουμε το απόλυτο θράσος.»), φαντάσου πόσο αλαζονικό και ξιπασμένο φαίνεται το να πει κάποιος «το δικό μου γραπτό δεν χρειάζεται επιμέλεια».

Έχω κι εγώ τις αρνητικές εμπειρίες, σταγόνα στον ωκεανό, που δεν μ’ αρέσει να τις συζητώ δημόσια και βγάζω τ’ απωθημένα μου να γκρινιάζω μόνο σε κάποιους κολλητούς, γιατί μένω σταθερά προσηλωμένος στην αρχή ότι *η καλή δουλειά μπορεί να βγει μόνο μέσα από τη φιλική και καλοπροαίρετη συνεργασία*. 

Σ’ αυτό το πλαίσιο κάλεσα να κάνετε προτάσεις για να βελτιωθεί ο τρόπος που γίνονται τα πράγματα στον μικρόκοσμο του ελληνικού εκδοτικού κυκλώματος, να έχουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από τη συνεργασία συγγραφέα/μεταφραστή και επιμελητή, να εκλείψουν τα όποια αρνητικά φαινόμενα. Αν η δική σου πρόταση είναι να καταργηθούν οι επιμελητές, εντάξει, καταγράφηκε· ας ακούσουμε τώρα και από άλλους κάτι που να προχωρά ουσιαστικά και ρεαλιστικά τη συζήτηση. Εγώ αυτό θα επιδιώξω να κάνω στο επόμενο μήνυμά μου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 14, 2010)

Themis said:


> αν ήμουνα εκδότης, δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα καθόλου επιμελητές, αλλά μόνο (συνήθως ειδικούς) συνεργάτες _του μεταφραστή_.


Η σωστή επιμέλεια όπως την εννοώ εγω, είναι ακριβώς αυτό που περιγράφεις. 

Τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με λογοτεχνική μετάφραση είχα την καλή τύχη να πέσω σε εκδότες που κατανοούν τόσο τη σημασία του έργου του μεταφραστή όσο και τη σημασία του έργου του επιμελητή (ειδικού συνεργάτη, πείτε τον όπως θέλετε), αλλά κυρίως τη σημασία της συνεργασίας. Από την πρώτη ως την τελευταία στιγμή της επιμέλειας είχα διαρκή επαφή με τους επιμελητές, και η βοήθειά τους υπήρξε πολύτιμη. Όχι μόνο στον εντοπισμό λαθών (και δεν εννοώ ορθογραφικών ή φραστικών) αλλά και στη συνεισφορά μεταφραστικών προτάσεων που αποδείχτηκαν καλύτερες από τις αρχικές δικές μου, και τις οποίες δέχτηκα (να πω ότι σε περιπτώσεις μεταφραστικών επιλογών, τον τελευταίο λόγο τον είχα πάντα εγώ).


----------



## newtonian (Dec 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Φίλτατε Newtonian, ξεκινώ κι εγώ με μια παράκληση: να προσπαθήσεις να βάλεις τη φιλικότητα στην ψυχή σου και κυρίως στο γραπτό σου, γιατί αυτό επιθυμεί και καλλιεργεί αυτό το φόρουμ. Άμα σου βγαίνει η παραμικρή επιθετικότητα, να την πατάς αμέσως κάτω, για να μη χρειαστεί να το κάνουμε εμείς.



"Την παραμικρή επιθετικότητα να την πατάω αμέσως κάτω", "Να βάλω τη φιλικότητα στην ψυχή μου". Μάλιστα. Ούτε ο Billy Graham να μίλαγε. Στο μεταξύ για την ταμπακέρα (βλ. παραπάνω #24 για Craver, Lish, κλπ.) ούτε λέξη. (Ας αφήσουμε την παραποίση: Πουθενά δεν είπα ότι "Το δικό μου γραπτό δεν χρειάζεται επιμέλεια". Είπα ότι "μια καλή μετάφραση δεν χρειάζεται επιμέλεια", επιμέλεια του είδους που γίνεται στην Ελλάδα σήμερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2010)

Όποιος έχει τα χρόνια μου και πρόλαβε να πιάσει στα χέρια του δοκίμιο από λινοτυπική, αλλά και οι λίγο νεότεροι, που πρόλαβαν την πρώτη πρόσφατη τυπογραφική επανάσταση, με τη φωτοσύνθεση και τα ρολά της, ξέρουν πολύ καλά ότι *εκείνοι* οι διορθωτές δοκιμίων δεν ήταν σκέτοι διορθωτές ορθογραφικών και δακτυλογραφικών λαθών. Ήταν γεροί και πολύ καταρτισμένοι *επιμελητές* με τη *σημερινή έννοια*. Είχαν γνώσεις και άποψη -και οι έξυπνοι συγγραφείς και μεταφραστές άκουγαν προσεκτικά όταν μιλούσαν με την πείρα και τις ιδέες τους.

Όποιοι πρόλαβαν αυτά τα στάδια, γνωρίζουν επίσης ότι τα δοκίμια και τα ρολά πηγαινοερχόντουσαν πολλές φορές με διορθώσεις, προτάσεις και κόντρα διορθώσεις και προτάσεις. Με την επέλαση των η/υ, πολλές από αυτές τις πρώτες διορθώσεις, προτάσεις, ιδέες δεν χρειαζόταν να περιμένουν να εμφανιστούν στο χαρτί. Καλωσόρισες «ξεχωριστή επιμέλεια». Η σωστή επιμέλεια, όπως περιεχόταν παλιά στη συνεργασία με τον διορθωτή στο χαρτί.

Αλλά ο τελευταίος έλεγχος στο χάρτινο (ή ηλεκτρονικό πια, σήμερα) δοκίμιο παραμένει απαραίτητος. Κάποιος πρέπει να κοιτάξει αν όλα τα τυπογραφικά στοιχεία είναι στη σωστή θέση, αν οι λεζάντες έχουν ταιριάξει με τις εικόνες, αν οι χάρτες φιλοξενούνται στις σωστές σελίδες, αν οι επικεφαλίδες έχουν τα σωστά τυπογραφικά στοιχεία, αν ξέφυγε από τα προηγούμενα στάδια κάποιο δαχτυλογραφικό. Κάποιος πρέπει να είναι η τελευταία γραμμή άμυνας ώστε να πάρει ο αναγνώστης, ο θεατής, ο ιστοπόρος σωστό αποτέλεσμα. Καλωσόρισες «νέα διόρθωση δοκιμίων». Με ένα μέρος από τις αρμοδιότητες και ευθύνες του παλιού τυπογραφικού διορθωτή και με ανάλογες καινούργιες, αλλά εξίσου απαραίτητη.

Παλιά, μετάφραση σήμαινε κυρίως λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο. Σήμερα μετάφραση δεν σημαίνει απλώς βιβλίο --και από τα βιβλία, ούτε καν κυρίως λογοτεχνικό. Η σημερινή μετάφραση σημαίνει και βιβλία, και κάθε λογής έντυπα, και νομοθετικά κείμενα, και ιστοσελίδες, και διαφημιστικά, και υπότιτλους, και λογισμικό.

Και όλα αυτά δεν μπορεί να γίνουν μόνο από άριστους μεταφραστές. Αφενός επειδή υπάρχουν καλοί και μέτριοι και κακοί άριστοι, αλλά και επειδή δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί άριστοι, καλοί, ακόμη και μέτριοι --και ταυτόχρονα ειδικοί σε τόσα θέματα ταυτόχρονα. Και το ίδιο πολύπλευροι (καμιά φορά και περισσότερο) πρέπει να είναι οι επιμελητές. Ο επιμελητής πρέπει να μπορεί να είναι και μεταφραστής (για να καταλαβαίνει) και ο μεταφραστής πρέπει να μπορεί να είναι και επιμελητής (για να καταλαβαίνει). Αλλιώς, δεν υπάρχει συνεργασία.

Σήμερα, το μεταφραστικό επάγγελμα απαιτεί ποιότητα και ταχύτητα, άρα τμηματική (εντάξει, όχι στη λογοτεχνία) και παράλληλη δουλειά --πράγματα ανέφικτα χωρίς *προδιαγραφές* και την καλύτερη δυνατή συνεργασία σε όλα τα επίπεδα επεξεργασίας μέχρι το τελικό προϊόν. Και είναι ένα επάγγελμα με ξεχωριστά καπέλα, που μπορούν όμως οι μεταφραστές να τα φοράνε το ένα μετά το άλλο ή, καμιά φορά, και πολλά μαζί.

Φυσικά, υπάρχουν ακόμη οι εστέτ της μετάφρασης. Βασικά, στη λογοτεχνία. Που δουλεύουν με τους δικούς τους ρυθμούς, χτενίζοντας ξανά και ξανά την κάθε παράγραφο, την κάθε λέξη τους, το κάθε σημείο στίξης. Αξιοζήλευτοι αφού καταφέρνουν να ζουν και να επιζούν στα ψηλά κάστρα τους, διατηρώντας ρομαντικούς ρυθμούς στη σημερινή εποχή μας. Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να ποδοπατάνε τα μυρμηγκάκια που προσπαθούν να συνεργάζονται για να μεταφέρουν όσο μπορούν καλύτερα στη γλώσσα μας αμέτρητα εκατομμύρια λέξεων κάθε χρόνο, τόσο πολλών όσο ποτέ στην ιστορία της γλώσσας μας.


----------



## arberlis† (Dec 14, 2010)

Η παρέμβαση του drsiebenmal είναι ψύχραιμη και ουσιαστική. Σε συνδυασμό με όσα υποστήριξαν ο Themis και η AoratiMelani (περί ειδικών συνεργατών) μπορεί να αποτελέσει βάση συζήτησης. Όταν μετέφραζα τη «Μηχανή του Νου» του Colin Blakemore και είχα σύμβουλο τον Ηλία Κούβελα, καθηγητή ιατρικής στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών, η συνεργασία μας ήταν αγαστή και παραγωγική. Αλλά όταν μεταφράζω λογοτεχνία, είμαι πολύ δύσπιστος για τον επιμελητή που θα μου φορτώσει ο εκδοτικός οίκος διότι δεν γίνεται να εμπιστευτώ άνθρωπο που δεν ξέρει τον συγγραφέα και το κείμενο όπως εγώ (αλλιώς δεν θα τολμούσα να το μεταφράσω) και έχει μάθει να διορθώνει με βάση κάποιους τυφλοσούρτες. Αυτή η μηχανική διόρθωση μεταφρασμένων λογοτεχνικών κειμένων από επιμελητές είναι η σύγχρονη νεοελληνική πραγματικότητα. Η καταστροφή πολυάριθμων σπουδαίων έργων που εκδίδονται στις σειρές ξένης λογοτεχνίας των μεγάλων εκδοτικών οίκων είναι γεγονός (κι εδώ έχει δίκιο ο Newtonian). Βεβαίως ευθύνονται και οι μεταφραστές, και θα συμφωνήσω πως φτωχή μετάφραση συν ισοπεδωτική επιμέλεια ίσον σκουπίδι. (Έχω αναφερθεί ξανά σε αυτό το θέμα από τις στήλες της Λεξιλογίας, βλ. «Το άχθος της γλωσσικής επιμέλειας».) Ας ξεκινήσει λοιπόν η συζήτηση από αυτή τη βάση. Άλλο επιμέλεια επιστημονικών, τεχνικών, κλπ. μεταφρασμάτων, και άλλο επιμέλεια λογοτεχνίας. Προσωπικά, όταν μεταφράζω λογοτεχνία δεν θέλω επιμελητή – αναγνώστη που είναι σε θέση να έχει γνώμη, ναι, δεν έχω αντίρρηση – το κάνω αυτό, άλλωστε, ζητώντας από ανθρώπους που τους εμπιστεύομαι να διαβάσουν την τελειωμένη μετάφραση και να πουν τη γνώμη τους ή να υποδείξουν, αν έχουν, κάποια πράγματα.


----------



## Themis (Dec 15, 2010)

Με το σκόπιμα προβοκατόρικο αρχικό μου ποστ, ήλπιζα να προκαλέσω συζήτηση και κατάθεση εμπειριών γύρω από το θέμα της επιμέλειας. Τελικά, μάλλον έγινε κάποιος ψιλοχαμός. Νομίζω ότι οφείλω να επανέλθω διευκρινιστικά. Θα χρειαστεί όμως να καταχραστώ τη φιλοξενία του Νίκελ, επειδή εγώ προσωπικά ούτε προτάσεις διατυπώνω ούτε τα "πρέπει" και τα "δεν πρέπει", ή τα "ναι στο Α" και "όχι στο Β", είναι το φόρτε μου -- θέλω να ελπίζω, όχι από αγνωστικισμό αλλά από ρεαλισμό. Το ζητούμενο για μένα είναι να καταλάβουμε τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει, αυτό είναι όλο. Και αποσαφηνίζω ότι έχω κάνει πολλές επιμέλειες στη ζωή μου και ότι, ακόμα και τώρα που δουλεύω με υπαλληλική σχέση, ένα διόλου αμελητέο μέρος της δουλειάς μου συνίσταται σε επιμέλεια. Επίσης, θα ήταν πλεοναστικό να επαναλάβω τα τόσα και τόσα ευστοχότατα που υπάρχουν στο νήμα που άνοιξε ο arberlis για το θέμα αυτό, στα άρθρα του Γιάννη Χάρη ή στα ήρεμα και ουσιαστικά ποστ του newtonian (βλ. ιδίως το #20 και το #17). Το τονίζω: δεν ψάχνω τα "πρέπει", αλλά να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει _σε κοινωνική κλίμακα και κατά μέσο όρο_, αφήνοντας κατά μέρος τις ειδικές περιπτώσεις (εξειδικευμένα επιστημονικά κείμενα, ιστορικά κείμενα που απαιτούν φιλολογική επιμέλεια, καταστάσεις που αναπτύσσονται πάνω στη βάση της προσωπικής φιλίας ή γνωριμίας).

Είχα φέρει ένα σχηματικό παράδειγμα, στο οποίο επιμένω. Ο Νίκελ έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ότι αυτά μπορούν να συμβούν μόνο σε μια εκδοτική μπουτίκ, αλλά εδώ το ζητούμενο είναι περισσότερο μια εννοιολογική διευκρίνιση, δεν πρόκειται καθόλου για "μοντέλο". Λοιπόν, εγώ ο βλαμμένος με την ποιότητα εκδότης έχω διαθέσιμες για την εκδοτική μπουτίκ μου 100 νομισματικές μονάδες για να εξασφαλίσω την παραγωγή ενός μέσου ολοκληρωμένου μεταφρασμένου κειμένου που θα πάει για τύπωμα. Ας δεχτούμε ότι απομονώνουμε τις τεχνικές λειτουργίες (σελιδοποίηση κτλ.) και ότι μπορούμε να αναφερθούμε μόνο στο κείμενο καθαυτό. Ας δεχτούμε επίσης ότι, γι' αυτό το μέσο κείμενο, το ποσό που μπορώ να διαθέσω είναι πολύ κοντά στον μέσο όρο της αγοράς. Ας δεχτούμε, _προσωρινά_, τον επικρατούντα διαχωρισμό μετάφρασης/ επιμέλειας. Λοιπόν, πώς είναι λογικό να κατανείμω το ποσό αυτό μεταξύ μετάφρασης και επιμέλειας για να έχω το καλύτερο ποιοτικό αποτέλεσμα; Στην εμπορευματική και εκχρηματισμένη αυτή ζωή, αν ξέρεις τι ζητάς, ισχύει περίπου πως ό,τι πληρώσεις παίρνεις. Κατανομή 70% μετάφραση και 30% επιμέλεια; Αυτό σημαίνει μέτρια μετάφραση και μέτρια επιμέλεια. 50-50; Σημαίνει κακή μετάφραση και καλή επιμέλεια. 90-10 ή ακόμα 100-0; Αυτό σημαίνει καλή μετάφραση και καθόλου επιμέλεια, δηλαδή δεν θα υπάρξει διεξοδικός έλεγχος της μετάφρασης από δεύτερο μάτι, και ίσως θα κάνω τον καλό επιμελητή μεταφραστή, αλλά με αμοιβή που τον ικανοποιεί (πάντα συγκριτικά με τα δεδομένα της αγοράς). Το ιδανικό βέβαια είναι να έχεις καλή μετάφραση και καλή επιμέλεια, και γιατί μόνο μία επιμέλεια; Αλλά εδώ προσπαθούμε να είμαστε ρεαλιστές και να μιλάμε για τη μέση περίπτωση που διέπεται από τους σιδερένιους νόμους της αγοράς. Ισχυρίζομαι ότι η ορθολογικότερη επιλογή είναι η τελευταία, πάντα με δεδομένο ότι πρώτιστο κριτήριο είναι η ποιότητα.

Ποιος νοιάζεται για την ποιότητα, θα μου πείτε. Εδώ ακριβώς είναι το θέμα, εδώ έγκειται ο λόγος για τον οποίο το παράδειγμα της εκδοτικής μπουτίκ εξαντλείται στην εννοιολογική διευκρίνιση. Στην πραγματική ζωή ισχύει συνήθως εκείνο που ανέφερε ο newtonian: "Οι εκδότες παίρνουν τα δικαιώματα ενός βιβλίου και το δίνουν στον πρώτο τυχαίο, άπειρο ή ανεπαρκή μεταφραστή πληρώνοντάς τον ψιχία. Προφανώς υποθέτουν ότι ο επιμελητής, τον οποίο επίσης πληρώνουν, θα κάνει τη μετάφραση αξιοπρεπή. Αυτό ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι εφικτό. Μια κακή ή φτωχή μετάφραση δεν σώζεται με επιμέλεια.[#17] (...) Για αυτά φταίει ο εκδότης που για να συμπιέσει το κόστος ανέθεσε τη μετάφραση σε ανεπαρκή μεταφραστή και μετά βάζει τον επιμελητή να βουλώσει όλες τις τρύπες, μία μία, σε ένα σουρωτήρι, να το μετατρέψει δηλαδή σε κουτάλα. Ο άνθρωπος είναι κακός επαγγελματίας, δεν ξέρει να διαλέξει συνεργάτες ή ξέρει μεν ποια πρέπει να είναι η ορθή πρακτική αλλά δεν την εφαρμόζει γιατί δεν τον συμφέρει οικονομικά. (Αυτό μου το έχουν εξομολογηθεί κυνικά οι ίδιοι.)" [#20] Ισχύουν επίσης εκείνα που, ειδικά για τη λογοτεχνική μετάφραση, αναφέρει ο arberlis. Για παράδειγμα: "Το 90% των μεταφράσεων είναι προϊόντα επιμέλειας αυτού του είδους, με αποτέλεσμα έναν ομογενοποιημένο πολτό που σερβίρεται για λογοτεχνία. Εκατοντάδες σοβαρά λογοτεχνικά έργα μεταφράζονται κάθε χρόνο και όλα μοιάζουν μεταξύ τους, ακριβώς επειδή η "ομαλοποίηση" τα έχει ισοπεδώσει. (...) Μια κακή ή φτωχή μετάφραση πρέπει κανονικά να πηγαίνει στο καλάθι των αχρήστων. Κανένας επιμελητής δεν μπορεί να τη βελτιώσει. (...) Αλλά αυτό ακριβώς είναι το κακό, η στερεοτυποποίηση της γλώσσας του κειμένου, δηλαδή η ακύρωση της λογοτεχνικότητάς του. (...) Όταν, λοιπόν, υπερασπίζομαι τα "λάθη", υπερασπίζομαι αυτό που οι επιμελητές θεωρούν λάθος (όχι εγώ), την παρέκκλιση από την πεπατημένη, αυτό που δεν είναι βατό. Ε, αυτό που δεν είναι βατό είναι η λογοτεχνία". Στο ίδιο νήμα ο Αζιμούθιος αναφέρει τη διόρθωση του "Away he rode" με το "He rode away", και κινδυνεύουμε με έμφραγμα. O arberlis παραθέτει ένα απόσπασμα του Φίλιππου Ηλιού που συνοψίζει καλά μια κατάσταση: «Στις συνηθισμένες, και κακές, περιπτώσεις επιμελητών/ επιμελητριών, πρόκειται για ανθρώπους, οι οποίοι, με πλήρη έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τα κείμενα τα οποία "επιμελούνται", και έχοντας ως βοήθημα, όταν το χρησιμοποιούν, την τελευταία έκδοση της Γραμματικής Τριανταφυλλίδη, ισοπεδώνουν τα πάντα: ορθογραφία, συντακτικό, ηθελημένες πολυτυπίες των συγγραφέων και τα λοιπά. Και όταν τους πιάσει η τσαχπινιά, αλλάζουν και τις λέξεις που δεν τους αρέσουν, ή που δεν γνωρίζουν».

Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό; Ο λόγος βέβαια δεν είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν καλοί και πολύ καλοί και άριστοι επιμελητές. Ο λόγος είναι ότι μιλάμε για έναν οικονομικό κλάδο που, εντελώς φυσιολογικά τη σήμερον ημέρα, κινείται με γνώμονα το κέρδος. Και η καλή επιμέλεια _δεν συμφέρει_, όπως άλλωστε ούτε η καλή μετάφραση συμφέρει, πάντα μιλώντας για έναν μέσο όρο και συνήθεις περιπτώσεις κειμένων, για ό,τι διαμορφώνεται σαν κοινωνικά κυρίαρχη πραγματικότητα. Εδώ όμως ας ανοίξουμε μια παρένθεση για να ξανακοιτάξουμε τον επικρατούντα διαχωρισμό μετάφρασης/ επιμέλειας. Η όλη διαδικασία από την έναρξη της μετάφρασης μέχρι την ύπαρξη οριστικοποιημένου κειμένου (ας την ονομάσουμε Διαδικασία με κεφαλαίο) _δεν ήταν πάντα ούτε είναι ευνοήτως και εκ φύσεως ένα δίπολο μετάφραση/ επιμέλεια_. Η διερεύνηση των δύσκολων μεταφραστικών προβλημάτων μπορεί π.χ. να γίνεται καθ' οδόν με τη βοήθεια τρίτων, είτε είναι επιμελητές είτε ειδικοί. Το δεύτερο ή τρίτο κτλ. μάτι είναι βέβαια πάντα χρήσιμο όταν υπάρχει καλή συνεννόηση με το πρώτο. Άλλωστε, όλοι οι μεταφραστές ξέρουν ότι και οι ίδιοι, αν πάρουν μια απόσταση λίγων έστω ημερών από τη μετάφρασή τους και την ξανακοιτάξουν προσεκτικά, όλο και κάτι θα αλλάξουν. Ακόμα και το δικό τους μάτι μπορεί να γίνει δεύτερο μάτι. Πόσο μάλλον τα μάτια κατάλληλων φίλων και γνωστών, ή βέβαια επιμελητών. Όπως πολύ σωστά λένε στο νήμα του arberlis, για παράδειγμα, ο tsioutsiou ("πιστεύω ότι κάθε κείμενο και ο συντάκτης ωφελούνται από ένα δεύτερο μάτι. Και μακάρι να μην αλληλοκοιτιούνται με μισό μάτι") ή ο Νίκελ ("Οι σωστές σχέσεις των συγγραφέων και των μεταφραστών με τους επιμελητές των εκδόσεων είναι στα χέρια των εκδοτών. Αυτοί οι τελευταίοι δεν πρέπει να αποφεύγουν το σωστό πάρε-δώσε ανάμεσα στους δύο άλλους συντελεστές. Στην ηλεκτρονική εποχή το να πάρει έγκαιρα ο μεταφραστής τη διορθωμένη δουλειά του, ώστε να δει τις εύστοχες διορθώσεις και να μάθει απ' αυτές, αλλά και να κάνει συζήτηση για τις άστοχες, πόσο πια θα καθυστερήσει ένα έργο; Πιστεύω άλλωστε ότι η διαδικασία της επιμέλειας θα έπρεπε να αρχίζει πολύ πριν από την ολοκλήρωση του έργου"). Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η καθιέρωση και παγίωση των ρόλων οδηγεί, φυσιολογικότατα, σε καταστάσεις πλήρους παραλογισμού, ακόμα και όταν στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν προκύπτει άμεσα εξοικονόμηση για τον εκδότη. Ο αυθαιρετών και ασκών τεμπέλικη, βάσει τυφλοσούρτη και κομπλεξαρισμένη εξουσία επιμελητής, όπως και ο κρυπτόμενος πίσω απ' το δάχτυλό του μεταφραστής (εντάξει μωρέ, ας το δει ο επιμελητής), δεν είναι τυχαία αλλά μάλλον αναγκαία προϊόντα του συστήματος αυτού. Τα διάφορα, δυσκόλως διακριτά στοιχεία της Διαδικασίας χωρίζονται με το στανιό σε δύο προκάτ ρόλους, που αναλαμβάνονται από διαφορετικά άτομα, με την ιεραρχική σχέση την οποία εμφυσά η λογική της επιχείρησης. Στον μεταφραστή ενσταλάζεται η ανευθυνότητα και η αγλωσσία, κάτι που δεν είναι μεταφυσική διαδικασία, αλλά υλοποιείται εμπράκτως στο ποσό της αμοιβής του και τη δικαιολογεί. Στον επιμελητή αναλογεί η γλωσσική και λοιπή αυθεντία και η επιβεβαίωση της ιεραρχικής του σχέσης με την άσκηση εξουσίας έναντι του μεταφραστή, και ούτε αυτό είναι μεταφυσική διαδικασία, αλλά πηγάζει από τη σχέση με το κέντρο της επιχείρησης.

Νέα παρένθεση. Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, στο εμπορικό δίκαιο υπάρχει η υποκειμενική και αντικειμενική σχολή προκειμένου να προσδιοριστεί ποιες πράξεις εμπίπτουν στο πεδίο του. Υποκειμενική σχολή -- ορίζεται πρώτα ο έμπορος και μετά όλες οι πράξεις του διέπονται από το εμπορικό δίκαιο. Αντικειμενική σχολή -- τα χαρακτηριστικά των ίδιων των πράξεων καθορίζουν αν διέπονται ή όχι από το εμπορικό δίκαιο, όχι το ποιοι τις διενεργούν. Ε λοιπόν, στην περίπτωσή μας θα πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε την υποκειμενική σχολή. Όχι γιατί δεν υπάρχουν αρκετοί επιμελητές παντελώς άσχετοι με τη μετάφραση. Στη δεκαετία του 80 θυμάμαι μάλιστα ότι είχαμε ξαφνικά γεμίσει με πτυχιούχους φιλολογίας τους οποίους εγώ αποκαλούσα "νικόπτες", γιατί η βασική τους δουλειά ήταν να κόβουν τα νι, εξυπακούεται ασχέτως συγγραφέα, εποχής, κειμένου, ύφους κτλ. Αλλά γιατί πρόκειται αρκετά συχνά για τα ίδια πρόσωπα, έστω και σε βάθος χρόνου (οι καλοί επιμελητές έχουν συνήθως υπάρξει και μεταφραστές), ενώ συχνά επίσης τα ίδια πρόσωπα εναλλάσσονται στους ρόλους μεταφραστή και επιμελητή. Και γιατί το τι είσαι δεν είναι οντολογικό γνώρισμα, δεν είναι σημάδι του Θηρίου ή του Κυρίου, αλλά είναι το τι κάνεις.

Το ζήτημα λοιπόν δεν είναι επιμέλεια ή μη επιμέλεια, αλλά ο στανικός διαχωρισμός των στοιχείων της Διαδικασίας, με συμπύκνωσή τους σε δύο διακριτούς ρόλους κατά τρόπο σύμφωνο προς την επιχειρηματική λογική. Η στενή αγορά της Ελλάδας και η έλλειψη ενός στοιχειώδους επαγγελματισμού οδηγεί σε καταστάσεις ενίοτε τραγελαφικές, αλλά η τάση είναι γενική. Και πρόκειται βέβαια για μια κατάσταση που ζορίζει και τον καλό μεταφραστή και τον καλό επιμελητή και τον καλό μεταφραστοεπιμελητή και τον καλό επιμελητομεταφραστή. Συμπτώματά της είναι κάποιες περιπτώσεις που αναφέρθηκαν, και βέβαια θα είχα κι εγώ κάμποσα να αναφέρω, αλλά νομίζω ότι όλοι οι λεξιλόγοι έχουν εμπειρίες και είναι σε θέση να κατανοήσουν. Δεν ωφελούν σε τίποτα ούτε τα αναθέματα ούτε η παράθεση των ευνόητων. Το ζητούμενο είναι προς τα πού πάει η κατάσταση για το σινάφι μας. Σε ένα νήμα που, αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχε ανοίξει ο Αζιμούθιος, είχα υποστηρίξει πάνω-κάτω ότι ουσιαστικά (όσον αφορά τη φύση της δουλειάς τους, όχι την αμοιβή!) οι μεταφραστές είναι μάστορες, τεχνίτες, μαστοράντζα (αυτό, αν θυμάμαι καλά, το είχε προσθέσει ο Κώστας). Κι αυτό γιατί η γλώσσα διαθέτει αντιστάσεις που δεν διέθετε π.χ. η στίλβωση των επίπλων. Αλλά η γενική τάση της εξέλιξης του σιναφιού μας είναι ό,τι και όλων των άλλων σιναφιών, όσο μεγάλη κι αν είναι η χρονική υστέρηση.

Ο Νίκελ, μολονότι βρίσκεται στον αντίποδα, αν όχι της δικής μου άποψης τουλάχιστον της δικής μου οπτικής γωνίας, κατάφερε να με προλάβει και σ' αυτό (συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν βρίσκω το ποστ), λέγοντας πάνω-κάτω ότι σε λίγο μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν καν μεταφραστές αλλά μόνο επιμελητές. Ακριβώς! Ο καπιταλισμός είναι ένα σύστημα που αενάως προσπαθεί να ρουφήξει τις ικανότητες του τεχνίτη, έστω του ειδικευμένου εργαζομένου, και να τις ενσωματώσει σε μηχανήματα και αυτοματισμούς. Αλλά, για να το επιτύχει, πρέπει να τις τεμαχίσει, να διαχωρίσει τα κομμάτια, να τα κάνει κατάλληλα για απορρόφηση. Σήμερα εξακολουθούν να παράγονται και έπιπλα και γυάλινα και ό,τι πεις, όμως όλοι πέφτουν ξεροί βλέποντας τι παραγόταν κάποτε (και τι δεν μπορεί πια να παραχθεί). Η διαδικασία αυτή δεν είναι lossless. Τα άρθρα του Γιάννη Χάρη, όπως και κάποιες αναφορές στο πλαίσιο της συζήτησης αυτής, υπενθυμίζουν πόσο έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα σε σχέση με την εποχή του στοιχειοθέτη και του διορθωτή, που δεν είναι και τόσο μακρινή. Ας φανταστούμε τι θα είχε γίνει αν μπορούσε να δώσει πειστικά αποτελέσματα η αυτόματη μετάφραση, αλλά και τι έχει γίνει και γίνεται με τις μεταφραστικές μνήμες, και τι συνεπάγεται αυτό για πολλούς μεταφραστές. Οι διαχωρισμένοι ρόλοι μεταφραστή/ επιμελητή, η αστήρικτη αλαζονεία κάμποσων επιμελητών που ζευγαρώνει με την ανευθυνότητα κάμποσων μεταφραστών, η τάση ισοπέδωσης, όλα αυτά είναι ενδείξεις μιας εξέλιξης και ας μην το παίρνει κανείς προσωπικά. Πιστεύει κανείς ότι, αν πέσει το βομβαρδισμένο οχυρό των μεταφραστών, δεν θα στραφούν οι βομβαρδισμοί προς τους επιμελητές; Έχω δει καλούς μεταφραστές να υποκύπτουν στην πίεση της επιβίωσης και να εγκαταλείπουν το μεράκι τους, προμηνύοντας δεινά για το σινάφι μας και χάνοντας για πάντα τη μαστοριά τους, γιατί εδώ une fois est coutume. Και, φυσικά, τίποτα δεν μπορώ να τους προσάψω. Αλλά όσοι διατηρούν κάτι από το μεράκι της μαστοράντζας δικαιούνται, αντί για μια φαντασιακή συμμετοχή σε κάποια φαντασιακά κοινά, να φαντασιώνονται μιαν ιδανικά πολυσυμμετοχική αλλά οπωσδήποτε ενοποιημένη Διαδικασία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2010)

Από τη μια διάφορες υποχρεώσεις, από την άλλη η επιθυμία να είμαι κι εγώ στη _Συζήτηση για την επιμέλεια_ (αν δεν έχουν αντίρρηση οι υπεύθυνοι για τις συγκοινωνίες και ο κυριούλης που ρίχνει τη βροχή με τους κουβάδες), θα ήθελα να κάνω ένα άλμα στην εδώ συζήτηση και να ρωτήσω εσάς που κάνετε επιμέλειες και εσάς που σας κάνουν επιμέλεια (ή που είστε και στα δύο στρατόπεδα) ποια ερωτήματα θα θέλατε να θέσετε στους καλούς συναδέλφους που θα είναι στο Σπίτι της Κύπρου στην περίπτωση που δεν θα μπορέσετε να πάτε. Αν τα απαντήσουν στις ομιλίες τους, έχει καλώς — θα προσπαθήσω να αναπαραγάγω εδώ τις απαντήσεις τους. Αν όχι, θα προσπαθήσω να εκμαιεύσω απαντήσεις. Αν δεν τα κάνω εγώ όλα αυτά, μπορεί να αναλάβει κάποιος καλός συνάδελφος που θα είναι εκεί και είναι και εδώ. Εμπρός, ερωτήσεις και ρεαλιστικές ιδέες θέλουμε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2010)

*Ακινητοποιημένα τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς λόγω 24ωρης απεργίας*






Επειδή εμείς οι του σιναφιού είμαστε άνθρωποι σπιτάρηδες και δεν θέλουμε τις πολλές μετακινήσεις ακόμα κι όταν είναι ιδανικές οι καταστάσεις, είναι δυνατό να μην μπούμε στη σημερινή δοκιμασία (εγώ απέχω έξι ώρες με τα πόδια) και να το οργανώσετε για μια άλλη μέρα;


----------



## rogne (Dec 16, 2010)

Λυπάμαι, nickel, αλλά δεν γίνεται. Η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί κανονικά. Μια πιθανή λύση για να περιοριστεί κάπως η ταλαιπωρία όσων θελήσουν να έρθουν παρά τις αντιξοότητες είναι τα συλλογικά ΙΧ, όπου ο οδηγός γίνεται κάτι σαν ταξιτζής για μια μέρα, ή τα συλλογικά ταξί, για όσους γειτονεύουν μεταξύ τους. 

Να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα. Η εκδήλωση έχει ανακοινωθεί εδώ και δυο βδομάδες, οργανώνεται εδώ και δυο μήνες, ο δε χώρος διεξαγωγής της είναι το μορφωτικό ίδρυμα ξένης πρεσβείας - είναι φανερό δηλαδή ότι δεν πρόκειται για μάζωξη που απευθύνεται σε ένα στενό κύκλο ανθρώπων. Δημόσια έκκληση για την αναβολή μιας εκδήλωσης με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά δεν έχω ξαναδεί, και ας μου επιτραπεί να πω ότι τη βρίσκω άκομψη (την έκκληση). Αν επρόκειτο να αναβληθεί η εκδήλωση θα το είχαμε ανακοινώσει ήδη, καθώς η σημερινή απεργία ήταν γνωστή από χτες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2010)

Η έκκληση έγινε δημόσια γιατί πολλά άτομα με τα οποία συνομιλώ ιδιωτικά αναρωτιόνταν αν πρόκειται να γίνει η εκδήλωση και θεωρούσαν πιο φυσιολογικό να αναβληθεί. Δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος αν έβαλα δημόσια έκκληση του ενός αντί για απορία των πολλών. Η επιβεβαίωση της απόφασής σας ότι η εκδήλωση θα γίνει κανονικά είναι που μετράει. Κρατήστε πρακτικά για να μάθουμε τι ειπώθηκε κι εμείς που δεν θα μπορέσουμε να έρθουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 16, 2010)

Κρίμα πάντως που έπεσε τέτοια μέρα η εκδήλωση και που δεν μπορεί ν' αναβληθεί.
Προσωπικά, πολύ θα ήθελα να έρθω, αλλά δυστυχώς έχω χάσει συνολικά γύρω στις 10 ώρες ως τώρα στο δρόμο αυτές τις τρεις μέρες, και θα δυσκολευτώ πολύ αν χρειαστεί να χάσω άλλες 3 για το πηγαινέλα σήμερα (κανονικά θα χρειαζόμουν μισή). Α, και δε χρειάζεται να μου απαντήσει κανείς σ' αυτό, τον πόνο μου λέω :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2010)

Ανέφερε πιο πάνω ο Θέμις τη θέση που κατέθεσα στο άλλο νήμα: η συνεργασία του επιμελητή με τον μεταφραστή να ξεκινά από την αρχή (που σημαίνει ότι ο εκδότης θα πρέπει να ξέρει από νωρίς σε ποιον επιμελητή θα ανατεθεί το συγκεκριμένο έργο — αν ανατεθεί σε κάποιον), να ξεκαθαρίζονται κάποια πράγματα πριν γίνει τζάμπα ή λάθος δουλειά (σε κάποια έργα είναι απαραίτητη αυτή η συνεννόηση) και να δίνεται στον μεταφραστή η δυνατότητα να αιτιολογήσει και να υπερασπιστεί κάποιες επιλογές του. Ακούμε συχνά αυτό το παράπονο των μεταφραστών, για αυθαιρεσίες των επιμελητών. Η συνεργασία σημαίνει ότι ο επιμελητής θα ξέρει ότι θα πρέπει κι αυτός να λογοδοτήσει ενδεχομένως για τις επιλογές του. Ο μεταφραστής θα μάθει από τις εύστοχες διορθώσεις γιατί θα αναγκαστεί να τις δει μία μία. Ταυτόχρονα, θα προλάβει τα στραβοπατήματα του επιμελητή.

Θεωρώ απαραίτητη αυτή τη συνεργασία, για την ποιότητα του τελικού έργου και την ποιότητα της δουλειάς του κάθε συντελεστή, ακόμα και το σεβασμό της προσωπικότητάς του. Έχουν υπάρξει περιπτώσεις που δεν μου δόθηκε η δυνατότητα για αυτή τη συνεργασία. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι κατανοητή η απροθυμία του εκδότη ή και των ίδιων των συντελεστών για μια διαδικασία που ίσως θεωρούν αντιπαραγωγική. Συνήθως είναι ζήτημα καλύτερου προγραμματισμού και διάθεσης για συνεργασία.

Το ερώτημα που θα ήθελα να θέσω σε επιμελητές με πείρα του ελληνικού εκδοτικού κυκλώματος: 

*Ποιες είναι οι περιπτώσεις που δεν θα ήθελε ένας επιμελητής τη συνεργασία με τον μεταφραστή;*


----------



## rogne (Dec 19, 2010)

Καλημέρα

Μια πρώτη συνοπτική ενημέρωση από την εκδήλωση (αντιγράφω από *εδώ*):

«*Όσο σημαντική είναι η επιμέλεια για την έκδοση ενός βιβλίου, τόσο “αφανής” και “παραγνωρισμένη” είναι ως δουλειά*». Αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι το συμπέρασμα από την εκδήλωση που διοργάνωσε ο ΣΜΕΔ την Πέμπτη 16/12. Και μάλλον αυτός είναι ο λόγος που έκανε περισσότερους από εκατό φίλους να γεμίσουν ασφυκτικά την όμορφη αίθουσα του Σπιτιού της Κύπρου, που φιλοξένησε την εκδήλωση. Κι αν, όπως ειπώθηκε στην εκδήλωση, ο επιμελητής πρέπει (εκτός από επαγγελματική επάρκεια, γνώσεις και μεράκι) να διαθέτει γερό στομάχι και χιούμορ, φαίνεται ότι έχει έντονη ανάγκη και για επικοινωνία, όχι μόνο με όλους τους συντελεστές της παραγωγής ενός βιβλίου (συγγραφέα, μεταφραστή, τυπογράφο, εκδότη) αλλά και με τους συναδέλφους που γεμίζουν το χώρο που ανοίγεται «μεταξύ γραφής και ανάγνωσης», δηλαδή το χώρο της επιμέλειας. Γιατί ενώ η δουλειά είναι μοναχική (και «ψυχαναγκαστική», όπως είπε ένας εκ των ομιλητών, προσθέτοντας βέβαια ότι η «ψυχαναγκαστικότητα είναι μια χαρά νοσηρή κατάσταση»), τα προβλήματα είναι κοινά και μόνο με συλλογικές απαντήσεις μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν.

Δείτε εδώ φωτογραφίες από την εκδήλωση. Σύντομα θα δημοσιευτούν αποσπάσματα από όλες τις ομιλίες, καθώς και βίντεο με χαρακτηριστικά στιγμιότυπα από την εκδήλωση. Η συζήτηση πάντως για την επιμέλεια μόλις άρχισε. Συνεχίζεται ήδη στο φόρουμ του Συλλόγου, αλλά θα συνεχιστεί και διά ζώσης σε ανάλογες εκδηλώσεις.

Είναι αδύνατον φυσικά να καταγράψουμε εδώ όλα όσα ειπώθηκαν και συζητήθηκαν στην εκδήλωση, μπορεί ωστόσο να γίνει μια πρώτη σταχυολόγηση των σημείων σύγκλισης και συμφωνίας. Όπως, για παράδειγμα, η διαπίστωση του Δημοσθένη Κερασίδη ότι «ο συγγραφέας, ο μεταφραστής και ο επιμελητής σχηματίζουν ένα ισοσκελές τρίγωνο που καθιστά τους όποιους ανταγωνισμούς μεταξύ τους περιττούς» ή την «εξομολόγηση» του Γιάννη Χάρη ότι ακόμα προσπαθεί να συμφιλιώσει μέσα του τον μεταφραστή με τον επιμελητή: «Το δικαίωμα του αναγνώστη», τόνισε χαρακτηριστικά, «γεννά τις υποχρεώσεις του επιμελητή, ο οποίος, ως διαμεσολαβητής μεταξύ συγγραφέα/μεταφραστή και αναγνώστη, θα κάνει ό,τι μπορεί για να σώσει ό,τι σώζεται». Η ανάγκη συνεργασίας μεταφραστή (ή συγγραφέα) και επιμελητή επισημάνθηκε εξίσου από όλους τους ομιλητές. «Ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί τρία μαχαίρια», είπε ο Θωμάς Σκάσσης, «τη γραμματική, το συντακτικό και το λεξιλόγιο. Ωστόσο, αυτά τα μαχαίρια είναι δίκοπα, μπορούν να σε πληγώσουν. Γι’ αυτό και ο επιμελητής έρχεται με τρεις συμβουλές: “κόψε, σύμπτυξε, άλλαξε”». Πλην όμως, η συνεργασία αυτή δεν είναι αναίμακτη και συναντά πολλά εμπόδια: «Τον εκδότη εμποδίζει η οικονομία, τον συγγραφέα η υπεροψία», συμπλήρωσε ο Θωμάς Σκάσσης. Το ζήτημα της υποβάθμισης της επιμέλειας ακόμα και από τους ίδιους τους επιμελητές αλλά ιδίως από τους εκδότες, τέθηκε εμφατικά από τους ομιλητές.

Η Κωστούλα Σκλαβενίτη, π.χ., αναφέρθηκε στην πρακτική κάποιων εκδοτικών οίκων να κυκλοφορούν ειδικά φυλλάδια («οδηγίες προς ναυτιλλομένους») προς τους συνεργάτες τους με υποδείξεις επιμέλειας, σημειώνοντας ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο «υποβαθμίζεται και διαστρέφεται το έργο της επιμέλειας». «Το παράδοξο», συμπλήρωσε, «είναι ότι όσο περισσότερο γίνεται λόγος για την επιμέλεια, τόσο υποβαθμίζονται οι επιμελητές». Στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος, ο Κώστας Σπαθαράκης τόνισε ότι ο επιμελητής αποτελεί «τον ιδεότυπο του νέου τύπου εργαζομένου», του οποίου ένα από τα χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίσματα είναι η «ελευθερία» (του ελεύθερου –και αυτασφάλιστου− επαγγελματία), όπου όμως «κυριαρχεί απολύτως το αντικείμενο της εργασίας, ενώ η σχέση χρόνου εργασίας και αμοιβής γίνεται μια μακρινή και κάπως αόρατη, ή ακόμη και δυσάρεστη λεπτομέρεια». Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, ο νέος επιμελητής, που μπαίνει στο χώρο του βιβλίου με κέφι και όρεξη, σαν ένα παιδί φανατικό για γράμματα, κινδυνεύει να χάσει κάθε ενθουσιασμό για το τυπωμένο βιβλίο μπροστά στην πενιχρή αμοιβή. Γιατί, όπως είπε και ο Δημ. Κερασίδης, «ο επιμελητής δεν μπορεί να κάνει ότι δουλεύει, αλλά ο εκδότης μπορεί κάλλιστα να κάνει ότι τον πληρώνει για το χρόνο του».


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2010)

Πάρα πολύ όμορφα και θα σκάσω από το κακό μου που δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω. Γι' αυτό όσο περισσότερα μπορείτε να δώσετε παραέξω, τόσο περισσότερο θα σας ευγνωμονούμε εμείς που δεν μπορέσαμε να έρθουμε.

Ελπίζω οι αντιρρήσεις για τις «οδηγίες προς ναυτιλλομένους» κάποιων εκδοτικών οίκων να έχουν να κάνουν με θέματα στα οποία δεν θα έπρεπε να παρεμβαίνουν οι εκδότες. Αλλά ελπίζω να μην έχει κανείς αντίρρηση στο ότι καλό είναι ο εκδότης, σε συνεργασία με τους επιμελητές, να διαθέτει έναν μπούσουλα που θα εξηγεί στους μεταφραστές (και στους επιμελητές) πώς προτιμά να γίνονται κάποια πράγματα.

Αν ο εκδότης θέλει να πολυτονίσει το κείμενο, καλό θα είναι να το ξέρω από την αρχή. Αν θέλει να μεταγράφονται τα ξένα ονόματα διατηρώντας τα -_υ_-, τα -_ω_- και τα -_αι_-, θα πρέπει να το ξέρει ο μεταφραστής: σύστημα Μείζονος, σύστημα Παπύρου ή σύστημα Μπαμπινιώτη; Ή υποσύστημα του εκδότη;

Ακόμα κι αν αδιαφορεί ο εκδότης για τα θέματα που διχάζουν τη γλωσσική κοινότητα, υπάρχει ένας μπούσουλας: κάνε ό,τι θέλεις, αρκεί να το κάνεις ίδιο από την αρχή ως το τέλος. Αλλά θα πρέπει κι ο επιμελητής να σκέφτεται σαν αυτόν τον φιλελεύθερο εκδότη. :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 19, 2010)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Λίγγρη (και θα διαφωνήσω με την Κωστούλα Σκλαβενίτη) -χωρίς οδηγίες προς ναυτιλλομένους, πώς θα καταφέρει ένας εκδοτικός οίκος να έχουν π.χ. ενιαία ορθογραφία τα βιβλία του; Αν εγώ ως εκδότης θέλω π.χ. να εφαρμόζεται απαρέγκλιτα η ορθογραφία του ΛΚΝ δεν πρέπει να το πω; Ή πρέπει να υποστώ τα κτήρια ή ακόμα χειρότερα τις εκκεντρικότητες των μπαμπινιωτιστών επιμελητών;


----------



## rogne (Dec 19, 2010)

Είναι προφανές, νομίζω, ότι κανείς δεν διαφωνεί με μπούσουλες που δείχνουν στον επιμελητή τις συμβάσεις που τηρεί ένας εκδοτικός οίκος και οι οποίες φυσικά διευκολύνουν τη ζωή όλων μας. Ακούγοντας την Κωστούλα Σκλαβενίτη, προσωπικά κατάλαβα ότι εννοούσε οδηγίες που μπαίνουν στην ουσία της επιμέλειας - φιλολογικές, υφολογικές, πραγματολογικές, κ.ο.κ. Μπορούμε πάντα να τη ρωτήσουμε σε ποιες περιπτώσεις αναφερόταν...


----------



## pax (Dec 24, 2010)

Μπορείτε να δείτε όλες τις ομιλίες της εκδήλωσης σε βίντεο εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2010)

Πάρα πολύ ωραία και πολύ ευχαριστούμε (θα έλεγα ότι θα ευχαριστούσαμε περισσότερο αν είχαμε και συζήτηση, αλλά δεν θα το πω για να μη με θεωρήσετε αχόρταγο). Κατέβασα τα βιντεάκια στον υπολογιστή μου και τα είδα σε πλήρη οθόνη γιατί έχουν καλή εικόνα, αν και διόρθωσα τον ήχο ανεβάζοντας τα ψιλά. Για τις ερωτήσεις που θα ήθελα να κάνω σε σχέση με αυτά που άκουσα, ας φρόντιζα να είχα πάει εκεί.


----------



## rogne (Jan 9, 2011)

Νέα στήλη αφιερωμένη στην επιμέλεια, από τη "Βιβλιοθήκη" της _Ελευθεροτυπίας_: *Κυνηγώντας το λάθος*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2011)

Ευχαριστούμε, rogne. Ο Μισέλ Φάις έχει παρουσιάσει από τη στήλη του τη δουλειά πολλών μεταφραστών, αν και δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι πάντα να τη διαβάζω. Μόνο μια checklist θα με έσωζε πια. 

Η 40ετία στην οποία αναφέρεται η Γεωργία Παπαγεωργίου είναι διεθνώς μια περίοδος με τεράστιες αλλαγές στην τεχνολογία του βιβλίου (κλασική στοιχειοθεσία, λινοτυπία, φωτοσύνθεση, dtp, pdf κ.λπ.) και για την Ελλάδα ειδικότερα μια περίοδος με τεράστιες αλλαγές στη γλώσσα. Κανένας επιμελητής δεν είχε την πολυτέλεια να βαρεθεί.

Οι δυσκολίες, ποικίλες και γνωστές. Η πορεία της γλώσσας μας που σε βάζει συνεχώς μπροστά σε προβλήματα και σε διλήμματα. Η δημοτική, αλλά παράλληλα και η καθαρεύουσα κειμένων παλαιών, και τα αρχαία. Η πολλαπλή ορθογραφία και τα πολλαπλά συστήματα τονισμού. Πολυτονικό με βαρείες αλλά και πολυτονικό με οξείες, μονοτονικό αλλά ποιο; Το επίσημο της γραμματικής του υπουργείου, ή αυτό που αποφασίζει συχνά ο συγγραφέας ή ο εκδοτικός οίκος που ακολουθεί κάποιες δικές του απόψεις; Αλλά και τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς κι αυτά συχνά λειψά. Λεξικά πολλά που όμως δεν σε καλύπτουν πάντα. Το αλάνθαστο βιβλίο είναι λοιπόν μια ουτοπία. ​


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2011)

Στη στήλη που αφιερώνει στην επιμέλεια η Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελευθεροτυπίας:
*Βάσω Κυριαζάκου: Ωραία είναι τα βιβλία που σε κάνουν να σκέφτεσαι διαφορετικά*
15/1/2011

*Γιάννη Η. Χάρης: Οι ήρωες του Μακρυγιάννη*
22/1/2011


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2011)

*Ελένη Κεχαγιόγλου: «Μα, θα αλλάξεις τη διατύπωση του συγγραφέα;»*
29 / 1 / 2011


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

*Δημήτρης Αρμάος: Ένα λανθάνον επιτήδευμα*
5/2/2011

*Ελένη Μπούρα: Ωραία δουλειά, ωραία βιβλία*
12/2/2011

*Αντιγόνη Φιλιπποπούλου: Διά βίου μάθηση*
19/2/2011


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

*Δημοσθένης Κερασίδης : Η γλώσσα είναι το αμαρτωλό μας τραγούδι*
2/4/2011
«Επίσης δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι αρκετές φορές ο επιμελητής πέφτει θύμα της θεάρεστης αυτής διαδικασίας που λέγεται *αποδιοπομπαιοποίηση*».

Ορίστε και η απόδοση του _scapegoating_, αν σας έλειπε. (Συζητιέται εδώ.)


*Στέφανος Δ. Στεφάνου: Παλεύοντας με τα κείμενα*
2/4/2011
«Η μητέρα του κειμένου είναι ο συγγραφέας ή η συγγράφισσα. Εμείς [οι επιμελητές], το πολύ, είμαστε η τροφός· το μόνο που επιτρέπεται -και δεν είναι λίγο, νομίζω- είναι να φροντίζουμε την υγεία και, ίσως, κάποια στοιχεία κάλλους του νεογνού».


----------



## rogne (Apr 3, 2011)

Λείπει ένα: *Κώστας Σπαθαράκης, "διά του νοός αναγινώσκων"* - 26/3/2011


----------



## Palavra (Aug 13, 2011)

eva27 said:


> Κατάλαβα τι εννοεί, γι' αυτό και απάντησα. Έχεις δίκιο ότι οι επιλογές του μεταφραστή γίνονται για κάποιο λόγο αλλά το ίδιο και του επιμελητή και πίστεψέ με έχω δει λάθη που βγάζουν μάτι πάρα πολλές φορές! Γι' αυτό πρέπει να υπάρχει συνεργασία κατά τη διάρκεια της επιμέλειας αλλά κυρίως αφού ολοκληρώσει ο επιμελητής τη δουλειά του, ο οποίος είναι σαν να διορθώνει το γραπτό ενός μαθητή. Κάπως έτσι.


Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι ένας επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής, που μπορεί να έχει χρόνια εμπειρίας στην πλάτη του και σπουδές στο αντικείμενο της μετάφρασης ή άλλης επιστήμης, που βασανίζει το κείμενο από εκατό μεριές για να δει τι θα γράψει, αντιμετωπίζεται ως μαθητής που του διορθώνουν το γραπτό του;


----------



## rogne (Aug 13, 2011)

Επιμέλεια και μετάφραση all over again... Από πρόσφατη εμπειρία, θα τολμούσα κι εγώ να πω (σήμερα που μιλάμε) ότι κάμποσοι "μεταφραστές" καλώς αντιμετωπίζονται ως μαθητές που τους διορθώνουν τα γραπτά τους, και αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει βέβαια με το ποιόν των εν Ελλάδι μεταφραστών, αλλά με τη γνωστή τάση εκδοτών και άλλων υψηλά ιστάμενων στη διαδικασία έκδοσης ενός βιβλίου (συνήθως μη λογοτεχνικού) να θεωρούν τη μετάφραση μηχανική εργασία που μπορεί να την κάνει ο καθένας, αρκεί να ξέρει (λίγο) τη γλώσσα-πηγή και να τα πηγαίνει καλά με το Systran π.χ. Αφού λοιπόν προκύψει το μεταφραστικό έκτρωμα, τρέχουν οι εν λόγω εκδότες και άλλοι υψηλά ιστάμενοι να βρουν ειδικευμένο επιμελητο-μεταφραστή για να σώσει ό,τι σώζεται. Όσο για τους αρχικούς "μεταφραστές", μην τους είδατε: άφαντοι (τους φωνάξανε, κάνανε τη δουλειά και χαίρετε), αλλά, ούτως ή άλλως, και να ήταν διαθέσιμοι, δεν θα είχαν να συνεισφέρουν και τίποτα...

Επαναλαμβάνω πράγματα χιλιοειπωμένα, που δεν τα θεωρώ καθόλου θέσφατα, αλλά ίσως έχει μια αξία να λέγονται όποτε διακρίνουμε τάσεις υποτίμησης της δουλειάς του μεταφραστή. Και γι' αυτές τις τάσεις δεν φταίνε βέβαια οι επιμελητές που κρίνουν εμπειρικά, εκ του μεταφραστικού αποτελέσματος. Βάσει της δικής μου εμπειρίας και όσων γράφει η eva27, δεν αποκλείω να έχουμε (ξανα)μπει γενικότερα σε μια τέτοια περίοδο υποτίμησης. Όπως πάντα, το θέμα δεν είναι να (ξαν)αρχίσουν να λειτουργούν οι λεγόμενοι κοινωνικοί ή επαγγελματικοί αυτοματισμοί (μεταφραστής εναντίον επιμελητή, κ.ο.κ.), αλλά να επισημαίνουμε τα φαινόμενα για να τ' αλλάξουμε, όσο γίνεται. Όσα καταθέτει καθένας/καθεμιά σε μια δεδομένη στιγμή, καλό είναι να τα βλέπουμε ως ενδείξεις, όχι ως πάγιες απόψεις. Και συμπεριλαμβάνω εδώ και όσους/ες τα καταθέτουν.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 13, 2011)

Προσωπικά, διαφωνώ με τις γενικεύσεις. Και εμένα μου έχει τύχει άσχετη επιμελήτρια, που διόρθωνε τα σωστά σε λάθος*, αλλά ποτέ μου δεν έχω πει ότι ο επιμελητής είναι ένας που τον βάζει ο εκδότης για σιγουριά, κι αυτός τα διορθώνει όλα έτσι για να λέει ότι κάτι έκανε. Και θεωρώ φάουλ την παραπάνω διατύπωση της συναδέλφου.

_________________________
* και για να μην μπούμε σε άλλη θεωρητική συζήτηση, λέγοντας «λάθος», εννοώ «λάθος», σαν να λέμε «δεν ξέρω αγγλικά»: δεν ήξερε ιδιωματισμούς, phrasal verbs κτλ.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 13, 2011)

rogne said:


> Όπως πάντα, το θέμα δεν είναι να (ξαν)αρχίσουν να λειτουργούν οι λεγόμενοι κοινωνικοί ή επαγγελματικοί αυτοματισμοί (μεταφραστής εναντίον επιμελητή, κ.ο.κ.), αλλά να επισημαίνουμε τα φαινόμενα για να τ' αλλάξουμε, όσο γίνεται.



Και να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα: το πρώτο είναι ότι όταν κάποιος δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του, πρέπει να το λέμε. Δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να υπερασπιζόμαστε κάποιον ό,τι κι αν πει, ό,τι κι αν κάνει, απλώς και μόνο επειδή είναι συνάδελφος. Αλλιώς θα καταντήσουμε σαν τους αστυνομικούς, που δε βλέπουν πουθενά πρόβλημα και δεν φταίνε οι συνάδελφοί τους για τη σαπίλα που τους δέρνει, αλλά η κυβέρνηση και τα κακοποιά στοιχεία, ή σαν τους γιατρούς, που δεν φταίνε όσοι γιατροί χρηματίζονται αλλά η άτιμη η κενωνία που δεν τους δίνει τις παροχές που θα έπρεπε, κ.ο.κ. 

Από την άλλη όμως, φυσικά έχεις δίκιο για τους αυτοματισμούς: όταν σου έχουν τύχει 5 κακοί μεταφραστές, δεν μπορείς να λες ότι όλοι οι μεταφραστές είναι κακοί και πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζεις όλους σαν παιδάκια που τους διορθώνεις το γραπτό τους. Θέλω να πω, δεν υπάρχει μόνο ο μεταφραστής που μεταφράζει με Systran, υπάρχουν και μεταφραστές όπως ο Γιάννης Χάρης.


----------



## eva27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Βρε παιδιά, γιατί πάτε να βγάλετε από τη μύγα ξίγκι; Δεν υποτίμησα κανέναν και εκτιμώ και τη δουλειά του μεταφραστή όπως και του επιμελητή! Μια παρομοίωση έκανα, μπορεί ατυχή για την Palavra. Με την καλή έννοια εννοούσα το στρώσιμο. Και ο επιμελητής επαγγελματίας είναι και επιστήμονας όπως και ο μεταφραστής. Οι σωστοί πάντα με σπουδές εννοώ.
Εγώ μίλησα για *συνεργασία*. Και όπως πάντα επειδή σε αυτό το φόρουμ είστε περισσότεροι μεταφραστές πέσατε να με φάτε κάποιοι, ότι τάχα υποτιμώ δουλειά μεταφραστή κ.λπ.! mg: :blink: Τη δουλειά του επιμελητή υποτιμάτε με αυτά που λέτε, νομίζω. 

Για να λήξει το θέμα εγώ πιστεύω στη συνεργασία! Και οι δύο κλάδοι είναι απαραίτητοι για τη σωστή ολοκλήρωση ενός έργου, αρκεί φυσικά να μιλάμε για σωστούς -επαναλαμβάνομαι!- επαγγελματίες!:up:


----------



## eva27 (Aug 15, 2011)

rogne said:


> Επιμέλεια και μετάφραση all over again... Από πρόσφατη εμπειρία, θα τολμούσα κι εγώ να πω (σήμερα που μιλάμε) ότι κάμποσοι "μεταφραστές" καλώς αντιμετωπίζονται ως μαθητές που τους διορθώνουν τα γραπτά τους, και αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει βέβαια με το ποιόν των εν Ελλάδι μεταφραστών, αλλά με τη γνωστή τάση εκδοτών και άλλων υψηλά ιστάμενων στη διαδικασία έκδοσης ενός βιβλίου (συνήθως μη λογοτεχνικού) να θεωρούν τη μετάφραση μηχανική εργασία που μπορεί να την κάνει ο καθένας, αρκεί να ξέρει (λίγο) τη γλώσσα-πηγή και να τα πηγαίνει καλά με το Systran π.χ. Αφού λοιπόν προκύψει το μεταφραστικό έκτρωμα, τρέχουν οι εν λόγω εκδότες και άλλοι υψηλά ιστάμενοι να βρουν ειδικευμένο επιμελητο-μεταφραστή για να σώσει ό,τι σώζεται. Όσο για τους αρχικούς "μεταφραστές", μην τους είδατε: άφαντοι (τους φωνάξανε, κάνανε τη δουλειά και χαίρετε), αλλά, ούτως ή άλλως, και να ήταν διαθέσιμοι, δεν θα είχαν να συνεισφέρουν και τίποτα...
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω πράγματα χιλιοειπωμένα, που δεν τα θεωρώ καθόλου θέσφατα, αλλά ίσως έχει μια αξία να λέγονται όποτε διακρίνουμε τάσεις υποτίμησης της δουλειάς του μεταφραστή. Και γι' αυτές τις τάσεις δεν φταίνε βέβαια οι επιμελητές που κρίνουν εμπειρικά, εκ του μεταφραστικού αποτελέσματος. Βάσει της δικής μου εμπειρίας και όσων γράφει η eva27, δεν αποκλείω να έχουμε (ξανα)μπει γενικότερα σε μια τέτοια περίοδο υποτίμησης. Όπως πάντα, το θέμα δεν είναι να (ξαν)αρχίσουν να λειτουργούν οι λεγόμενοι κοινωνικοί ή επαγγελματικοί αυτοματισμοί (μεταφραστής εναντίον επιμελητή, κ.ο.κ.), αλλά να επισημαίνουμε τα φαινόμενα για να τ' αλλάξουμε, όσο γίνεται. Όσα καταθέτει καθένας/καθεμιά σε μια δεδομένη στιγμή, καλό είναι να τα βλέπουμε ως ενδείξεις, όχι ως πάγιες απόψεις. Και συμπεριλαμβάνω εδώ και όσους/ες τα καταθέτουν.


 
Συμφωνώ δε χρειάζεται να μπούμε σε μια ανούσια κόντρα επιμελητή-μεταφραστή (και τούμπαλιν!). Αντί να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να βγούμε από το τέλμα που έχει πέσει το επάγγελμά μας γενικότερα,οι αμοιβές μας, η αξιοπρέπειά μας καθόμαστε και προσπαθούμε να βρούμε τρόπους να μαλώσουμε!?


----------



## eva27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Προσωπικά, διαφωνώ με τις γενικεύσεις. Και εμένα μου έχει τύχει άσχετη επιμελήτρια, που διόρθωνε τα σωστά σε λάθος*, αλλά ποτέ μου δεν έχω πει ότι ο επιμελητής είναι ένας που τον βάζει ο εκδότης για σιγουριά, κι αυτός τα διορθώνει όλα έτσι για να λέει ότι κάτι έκανε. Και θεωρώ φάουλ την παραπάνω διατύπωση της συναδέλφου.
> 
> _________________________
> * και για να μην μπούμε σε άλλη θεωρητική συζήτηση, λέγοντας «λάθος», εννοώ «λάθος», σαν να λέμε «δεν ξέρω αγγλικά»: δεν ήξερε ιδιωματισμούς, phrasal verbs κτλ.


 
Μα για συνεργασία μίλησα! Δεν είμαι παντογνώστης! Ομαδική δουλειά χρειάζεται!


----------



## eva27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Και να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα: το πρώτο είναι ότι όταν κάποιος δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του, πρέπει να το λέμε. Δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να υπερασπιζόμαστε κάποιον ό,τι κι αν πει, ό,τι κι αν κάνει, απλώς και μόνο επειδή είναι συνάδελφος. Αλλιώς θα καταντήσουμε σαν τους αστυνομικούς, που δε βλέπουν πουθενά πρόβλημα και δεν φταίνε οι συνάδελφοί τους για τη σαπίλα που τους δέρνει, αλλά η κυβέρνηση και τα κακοποιά στοιχεία, ή σαν τους γιατρούς, που δεν φταίνε όσοι γιατροί χρηματίζονται αλλά η άτιμη η κενωνία που δεν τους δίνει τις παροχές που θα έπρεπε, κ.ο.κ.
> 
> Από την άλλη όμως, φυσικά έχεις δίκιο για τους αυτοματισμούς: όταν σου έχουν τύχει 5 κακοί μεταφραστές, δεν μπορείς να λες ότι όλοι οι μεταφραστές είναι κακοί και πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζεις όλους σαν παιδάκια που τους διορθώνεις το γραπτό τους. Θέλω να πω, δεν υπάρχει μόνο ο μεταφραστής που μεταφράζει με Systran, υπάρχουν και μεταφραστές όπως ο Γιάννης Χάρης.


 
Εδώ συμφωνώ!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα,



eva27 said:


> Οι σωστοί πάντα με σπουδές εννοώ.
> Εγώ μίλησα για *συνεργασία*. Και όπως πάντα επειδή σε αυτό το φόρουμ είστε περισσότεροι μεταφραστές πέσατε να με φάτε κάποιοι, ότι τάχα υποτιμώ δουλειά μεταφραστή κ.λπ.! mg: :blink: Τη δουλειά του επιμελητή υποτιμάτε με αυτά που λέτε, νομίζω.


κατ' αρχάς, δεν είμαστε οι περισσότεροι μεταφραστές - θα βρεις ουκ ολίγους επιμελητές ανάμεσά μας :) Δεύτερον, δεδομένου ότι μόνο εγώ σχολίασα την ανάρτησή σου, δεν θα έλεγε κανείς ότι *πέσαμε* να σε φάμε. Ούτε φυσικά προσπαθώ να ανοίξω κόντρα. Καταλαβαίνεις, ωστόσο, ότι το να λες πως αντιμετωπίζεις το μεταφραστή σου ως μαθητή είναι υποτιμητικό. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι από τη συγκεκριμένη επισήμανση εξάγεται το συμπέρασμα πως υποτιμάμε όλοι εδώ συλλήβδην το επάγγελμα του επιμελητή.

Έχει γίνει καλή συζήτηση για τη σχέση μεταφραστών και επιμελητών σε αυτό το νήμα, κτγμ, επομένως πέραν τούτου δεν έχω να προσθέσω και πολλά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 28, 2011)

Ένα ωραίο κείμενο του Γιάννη Χάρη για την επιμέλεια. 
Τα δικαιώματα του επιμελητή


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2011)

Απόσπασμα από αυτό το κείμενο του Γιάννη Χάρη:
Όμως, να γράφω άρθρα ολόκληρα για το _σαν _και το _ως_, και το δικό μου _σαν _να μου το κάνει η διόρθωση της εφημερίδας _ως_, με φέρνει στα πρόθυρα εγκεφαλικού. Να γράφω ειδικό άρθρο κόντρα στον βλακώδη, αντιγραμματικό κανόνα πως δεν μπαίνει κόμμα πριν από το _και_, και να μου βγάζουν ακριβώς το κόμμα πριν από το _και_· να γράφω κατά των λογιότροπων υβριδίων «αποτελούντο», και να μου διορθώνουν το _αποτελούνταν _ακριβώς σε «αποτελούντο», και πλήθος άλλα, εκεί θα ’θελα να κρατάω μαχαίρι.​


----------



## antongoun (Feb 6, 2021)

Ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο, αλλά όσο διαβάζω εδώ τα ποστ μάλλον δεν υπάρχει γενικώς αποδεκτή απάντηση. Επίσης, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω χρόνο να τα διαβάσω όλα - αλλά θα τα διαβάσω, όσα δεν έχω ήδη διαβάσει, γιατί ιδιαίτερα τον τελευταίο καιρό πατάω και στις δύο βάρκες και με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το θέμα. Τέλος πάντων, τα ερωτήματα ήταν τα εξής: 

1. Σε ένα βιβλίο υπάρχει ο μεταφραστής και ο επιστημονικός επιμελητής. Σε θέματα ύφους και μεταφραστικών αποφάσεων καθαρά γλωσσικών, όχι επιστημονικής ορολογίας, ποιος είναι αρμόδιος όταν υπάρχει διαφωνία; (ας θεωρήσουμε ότι και οι δύο είναι αξιόλογοι και στόχος και των δύο είναι να βγει το βιβλίο σωστά, απλώς έχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις)
2. Σε ένα βιβλίο όπου προστίθεται και ο επιμελητής/διορθωτής, δλδ ο υπεύθυνος για τη γλωσσική επιμέλεια; Ποιος αποφασίζει;


----------



## Earion (Feb 6, 2021)

Η απάντηση και στς δύο ερωτήσεις είναι: ο εκδότης.


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 7, 2021)

Σε ένα υπό μετάφραση βιβλίο, πώς μπορεί να μην υπάρχει επιμελητής -πλην του επιστημονικού τοιούτου; Ποιος θα κάνει αντιπαραβολή με το πρωτότυπο; Ποιος θα ελέγξει τα πραγματολογικά στοιχεία; Ποιος θα διευκρινίσει νοήματα και επίπεδα ύφους; Ποιος θα βελτιώσει, όπου χρειάζεται, τη γλώσσα του μεταφράσματος;

Δεν είναι δουλειά του απλού διορθωτή αυτά.

Οπότε, η γνώμη είναι:
Ως προς το (1), κακώς δεν υπάρχει επιμελητής και υπάρχουν μόνο μεταφραστής και επιστημονικός επιμελητής, διότι καταλείπεται κενό όταν πρόκειται για ζητήματα που δεν άπτονται της επιστημονικής ορολογίας. Κενό το οποίο δεν μπορεί να καλυφθεί ούτε από τον εκδότη (άλλου είδους αποφάσεις λαμβάνει αυτός…) ούτε από τον μεταφραστή ούτε από τον επιστημονικό επιμελητή.

Ως προς το (2), για ζητήματα που άπτονται της «ειδικότητας» του επιμελητή, ο επιμελητής. Ευκταία είναι βέβαια η αγαστή συνεργασία μεταφραστή-επιμελητή σε όλα τα στάδια παραγωγής του μεταφράσματος. Σε περιπτώσεις ωστόσο ισχυρής ή αξεπέραστης διαφωνίας μεταξύ των δύο, μόνο προσωπικά μπορώ να μιλήσω: πάντα παρέθετα το πρωτότυπο παράθεμα, στη συνέχεια το «επίδικο» μετάφρασμα, ακολούθως τη δική μου εκδοχή μετά αιτιολογημένης κρίσης και τέλος παρέδιδα το σύνολο στον εκδότη να αποφανθεί επί του πρακτέου. Από εκεί και πέρα, εάν ο άνθρωπος είχε τρόπο να κρίνει και να προκρίνει την ορθότερη και εντελέστερη εκδοχή μεταφράσματος, είχε καλώς. Εάν ήξερα ότι δεν είχε τρόπο να κρίνει, τότε είχε κακώς αλλά εγώ θεωρούσα ότι είχα πράξει κατά γνώση και κατά συνείδηση.


----------



## antongoun (Feb 7, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> Ως προς το (2), για ζητήματα που άπτονται της «ειδικότητας» του επιμελητή, ο επιμελητής. Ευκταία είναι βέβαια η αγαστή συνεργασία μεταφραστή-επιμελητή σε όλα τα στάδια παραγωγής του μεταφράσματος. Σε περιπτώσεις ωστόσο ισχυρής ή αξεπέραστης διαφωνίας μεταξύ των δύο, μόνο προσωπικά μπορώ να μιλήσω: πάντα παρέθετα το πρωτότυπο παράθεμα, στη συνέχεια το «επίδικο» μετάφρασμα, ακολούθως τη δική μου εκδοχή μετά αιτιολογημένης κρίσης και τέλος παρέδιδα το σύνολο στον εκδότη να αποφανθεί επί του πρακτέου. Από εκεί και πέρα, εάν ο άνθρωπος είχε τρόπο να κρίνει και να προκρίνει την ορθότερη και εντελέστερη εκδοχή μεταφράσματος, είχε καλώς. Εάν ήξερα ότι δεν είχε τρόπο να κρίνει, τότε είχε κακώς αλλά εγώ θεωρούσα ότι είχα πράξει κατά γνώση και κατά συνείδηση.


Αυτός είναι ένας πολύ ωραίος τρόπος εργασίας, γιατί αυτομάτως αποκλείει από τη δουλειά του επιμελητή οποιονδήποτε δεν έχει επιχειρήματα για τις παρεμβάσεις του και διορθώνει "γιατί έτσι" ή γιατί έχει τα δικά του κολλήματα.


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 7, 2021)

Ίσως δεν παρέλκει να υπομνήσω αυτό που πάντα τόνιζα στους μεταφραστές, ιδίως σε όσους εξ αυτών "δυστροπούσαν" υπερμέτρως και εθίγονταν επί προσωπικού. Τόνιζα λοιπόν ότι η κοινή απόβλεψη όλων των εμπλεκομένων πλευρών αφορά τη βελτιστοποίηση του μεταφράσματος και μόνο. Το κείμενο έχουμε προ οφθαλμών, αυτό και μόνο μας ενδιαφέρει να υπηρετήσουμε και να προαγάγουμε στην εντελέστερη δυνατή μορφή. Τα πρόσωπά μας -και τα προσωπικά μας- οφείλουν να σβήνουν και να μην ασκούν επιρροή στη διαδικασία παραγωγής του μεταφράσματος.

Αναγνωρίζω βέβαια ότι το «ρεπερτόριο» ποικίλλει εκατέρωθεν των «διαμαχομένων» μερών. Έχω συναντήσει όλη την γκάμα των μεταφραστών: από ανεπαρκείς έως στοιχειωδώς επαρκείς, και από μια χαρά επαρκείς έως σούπερ ντούπερ –που ντρεπόμουν κυριολεκτικά να αγγίξω το οτιδήποτε (ε, αυτοί οι τελευταίοι πώς διάολο γινόταν και δέχονταν εκ προοιμίου να συζητήσουν οιαδήποτε ενδεχόμενη παρατήρησή μου;)

Όπως επίσης έχω συναντήσει και διορθωτές-επιμελητές ανάλογης ποικιλότητας: από την πρωτοετή φοιτήτρια φιλολογίας που είπε να βγάλει κάνα μεροκάματο, μέχρι τον ηρωικό και πολυμαθή διορθωτή-επιμελητή που τα δίνει όλα σα να πρόκειται για δικό του έργο…

Ίσως το έχω ξανασημειώσει αλλά, προσωπικά, έτσι λειτούργησα όλα τα χρόνια: είτε είχα να κάνω με μεταφράσματα είτε με πρωτότυπα κείμενα στα ελληνικά, δεν υπολόγισα ποτέ πόσο «όνομα» ήταν ο «κειμενογράφος». Λειτουργούσα υπό καθεστώς ανωνυμοποίησής του –κι ας ήταν κι ο Πάπας…

Το κείμενο είναι το όνομα


----------

